# Furacão Matthew



## Tstorm (29 Set 2016 às 20:59)

A Tempestade Tropical Matthew, formada ontem, evoluiu para um furacão na tarde de hoje.







A previsão é que faça _landfall_ em Cuba, entre as categorias de 2 e 3, na segunda-feira. O trajeto posterior ainda gera dúvidas, alguns modelos preveem Matthew passando ao largo da costa americana, outros mostram ele fazendo _landfall _nos Estados Unidos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Set 2016 às 12:06)

Matthew se fortaleceu para categoria 2.
Parede do olho está completa e um olho está começando aparecer nas imagens de satélite.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Set 2016 às 12:24)

Cisalhamento segue diminuindo, era de 20 knots ontem, hoje está entre 15 - 10 kntos.
Matthew pode se tornar um grande furacão ainda hoje.
Pela imagem de radar, grande quantidade de raios no norte da parede do olho, sinal de intensificação.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Set 2016 às 13:02)

_Hot Tower _próximo do centro do ciclone, na área onde está ocorrendo a grande concentração de raios.


----------



## lserpa (30 Set 2016 às 22:36)

E o incrível acontece, já é categoria 4!!!!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2016 às 22:42)

Em termos de radares, até que os há em Cuba (não há na Jamaica):

http://www.met.inf.cu/asp/genesis.asp?TB0=PLANTILLAS&TB1=RADARES

E quem for anticomuna pode usar o de Guantanamo 

http://radar.weather.gov/radar_lite.php?rid=gmo&product=N0R&loop=yes


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2016 às 00:08)

Algumas imagens já como cat4


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2016 às 00:14)

https://weather.com/storms/hurrican...jamaica-haiti-cuba-us?cm_ven=FB_WX_CW_93016_1


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (1 Out 2016 às 09:45)

Impressionante este furacão, é de categoria 5 e vai ser muito perigoso para a Jamaica Cuba e depois as Bahamas.

000
WTNT44 KNHC 010259
TCDAT4

HURRICANE MATTHEW DISCUSSION NUMBER 12
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL142016
1100 PM EDT FRI SEP 30 2016

An Air Force reconnaissance plane recently measured a peak SFMR wind
of 143 kt and then 138 kt during this mission's eye penetrations.
Furthermore, the satellite presentation has improved considerably
with a distinct eye surrounded by a ring of very deep convection.
The raw objective T-numbers from UW-CIMSS have been above 7.0 since
2100 UTC. On this basis, the initial intensity has been increased to
140 kt, making Matthew a Category 5 on the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane
Wind Scale. This is the first Category 5 hurricane in the Atlantic
basin since Hurricane Felix in 2007. 

(...)

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 01/0300Z 13.3N 72.3W 140 KT 160 MPH
12H 01/1200Z 13.3N 73.3W 135 KT 155 MPH
24H 02/0000Z 13.7N 74.2W 125 KT 145 MPH
36H 02/1200Z 14.6N 75.0W 115 KT 130 MPH
48H 03/0000Z 16.0N 76.0W 115 KT 130 MPH
72H 04/0000Z 19.0N 76.3W 115 KT 130 MPH
96H 05/0000Z 23.1N 76.3W 90 KT 105 MPH
120H 06/0000Z 26.0N 76.5W 95 KT 110 MPH

(...)


----------



## Thomar (1 Out 2016 às 09:50)

Enfraqueceu para categoria 4 mais ainda muito próximo da categoria 5:

000
WTNT34 KNHC 010845
TCPAT4

BULLETIN
HURRICANE MATTHEW ADVISORY NUMBER 13
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL142016
500 AM EDT SAT OCT 01 2016

...MATTHEW WEAKENS SLIGHTLY AND IS NOW A CATEGORY 4 HURRICANE...


SUMMARY OF 500 AM EDT...0900 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...13.3N 72.8W
ABOUT 365 MI...590 KM S OF PORT AU PRINCE HAITI
ABOUT 420 MI...675 KM SE OF KINGSTON JAMAICA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...155 MPH...250 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 270 DEGREES AT 7 MPH...11 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...942 MB...27.82 INCHES


----------



## Agreste (1 Out 2016 às 09:56)

é um grande ciclone... arrasta muita água. 
Assim que se afastar da américa do sul, pode explodir.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Out 2016 às 17:03)

Olho do furacão Matthew


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2016 às 18:50)

As _discussions_ do NHC são sempre a melhor fonte de informação do ponto de vista meteorológico



HURRICANE MATTHEW DISCUSSION NUMBER 14
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL142016
1100 AM EDT SAT OCT 01 2016

The eye of Matthew has shrunk and become less distinct in
geostationary imagery during the past few hours. Data from an Air
Force Reserve Hurricane Hunter aircraft show a very sharp wind
profile near the center and a radius of maximum winds of 7 n mi. The
central pressure has risen a little, to 947 mb on the last center
fix. The highest SFMR wind sampled by the aircraft was 118 kt, so
the initial intensity is conservatively lowered to 125 kt for this
advisory. Its possible that an eyewall replacement cycle has begun,
but there is not much evidence of a secondary wind maximum in the
aircraft data yet, and we haven't had any recent microwave imagery
to look at the inner-core structure.

Gradual weakening is expected in the next 24 hours, in agreement
with all of the guidance, but Matthew is expected to remain a
powerful hurricane until it until interacts with the land masses of
Jamaica, Hispaniola, and Cuba in 2-3 days. After that time,
conditions appear conducive for restrengthening once Matthew moves
into the Bahamas late in the forecast period. Note that there will
likely be short-term fluctuations in intensity due to possible
eyewall replacement cycles that are not shown here.

Matthew has been moving westward at around 5 kt under the influence
of a mid-level ridge centered near Bermuda. This ridge is forecast
to gradually weaken and shift eastward, which should allow Matthew
to turn northward while it moves into a weakness in the ridge during
the forecast period. The track model guidance is in generally good
agreement on this scenario through 48 hours, and during that time
the new NHC forecast has been shifted a little to the right toward
the latest consensus aids, but remains to their left and lies near
the latest GFS track.

Late in the period the track model spread increases, with the ECMWF
on the right and the GFS well to the left. The evolution of the
western Atlantic subtropical ridge late in the period appears to be
sensitive to the track and strength of the mid/upper-level low
currently centered over the Ohio Valley. The ECMWF shows a weaker
ridge, which allows Matthew to move farther east, while the GFS has
a stronger ridge and takes Matthew more north-northwestward. Given
the uncertainty and variability seen in the handling of these
features from cycle to cycle, the NHC forecast continues to lie in
between the two scenarios, and maintains continuity with the
previous official forecast. The new NHC track is well east of the
latest GFS by day 5, but lies west of the consensus aids. Needless
to say, confidence in the details of the track forecast at days 4
and 5 is quite low.

It is important to remind users that average NHC track forecast
errors are around 175 miles at day 4 and 230 miles at day 5.
Therefore, it is too soon to rule out possible hurricane impacts
from Matthew in Florida.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 01/1500Z 13.4N 73.4W 125 KT 145 MPH
12H 02/0000Z 13.6N 73.9W 120 KT 140 MPH
24H 02/1200Z 14.5N 74.6W 115 KT 130 MPH
36H 03/0000Z 15.7N 75.2W 110 KT 125 MPH
48H 03/1200Z 17.1N 75.5W 110 KT 125 MPH
72H 04/1200Z 20.5N 75.5W 95 KT 110 MPH...INLAND
96H 05/1200Z 24.0N 76.0W 95 KT 110 MPH...OVER WATER
120H 06/1200Z 26.5N 76.5W 100 KT 115 MPH

$$
Forecaster Brennan
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT4+shtml/011453.shtml


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2016 às 22:19)

Curioso o _loop_ que ele deu, por vezes acontece










HURRICANE MATTHEW DISCUSSION NUMBER 15
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL142016
500 PM EDT SAT OCT 01 2016

Matthew's cloud pattern has improved this afternoon, with the small
eye becoming more distinct. A NOAA hurricane hunter aircraft
recently found peak SFMR winds of around 130 kt, and a peak
7,000-ft flight-level wind of 135 kt. The initial intensity is
raised to 130 kt for this advisory. The wind field has contracted
today, and the radius of maximum winds is now about 6 n mi. The
latest minimum pressure based on a dropsonde from the aircraft is
940 mb. Radar imagery from the NOAA plane suggests that an outer
eyewall may be forming, but the current eye has been resilient
today. Some gradual net weakening is expected during the next day
or so, but Matthew is expected to remain a powerful hurricane until
it begins to interact with the landmasses of Jamaica, eastern Cuba,
and Hispaniola in 48 to 72 hours. Some weakening is expected during
that time, but conditions appear conducive for restrengthening once
Matthew moves into the Bahamas late in the forecast period. The NHC
forecast is well above the intensity consensus through much of the
period. Note that there will likely be short-term fluctuations in
intensity like we've seen today due to internal dynamics, including
eyewall replacement cycles, that are not shown here.

Matthew has made a small cyclonic loop since the last advisory, and
the initial motion estimate is a northwestward drift at around 3 kt.
The mid-level ridge centered near Bermuda is expected to weaken and
shift eastward, causing Matthew to turn northward while it moves
into a weakness in the ridge during the forecast period. The track
model guidance has shifted a little to the east in the short range,
and the NHC track during this time has been adjusted in that
direction, in agreement with the latest multi-model consensus.

Late in the period the track model spread remains considerable, as
the global models continue to have issues depicting the synoptic-
scale pattern over the eastern United States and western Atlantic in
4-5 days. The evolution of the mid/upper-level low currently
centered over the Ohio Valley and how it interacts with the western
Atlantic subtropical ridge appear to be critical to the long-term
track of Matthew. The UKMET and ECMWF tracks have shifted westward
and slower by day 5, while the GFS has trended east. This has
narrowed the guidance envelope somewhat, but given the lack of
run-to-run consistency I'd hesitate to say that confidence in the
long-range track forecast has increased by any appreciable measure.
The new NHC track at these times leans heavily on continuity, and by
day 5 is close to the GFS/ECMWF blend and left of the latest
multi-model consensus aid TVCN.

It is important to remind users that average NHC track forecast
errors are around 175 miles at day 4 and 230 miles at day 5.
Therefore, it is too soon to rule out possible hurricane impacts
from Matthew in Florida.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 01/2100Z 13.5N 73.4W 130 KT 150 MPH
12H 02/0600Z 13.6N 73.8W 125 KT 145 MPH
24H 02/1800Z 14.8N 74.4W 120 KT 140 MPH
36H 03/0600Z 16.1N 74.9W 115 KT 130 MPH
48H 03/1800Z 17.6N 75.0W 110 KT 125 MPH
72H 04/1800Z 21.0N 75.0W 95 KT 110 MPH
96H 05/1800Z 24.5N 75.5W 100 KT 115 MPH
120H 06/1800Z 26.5N 76.0W 100 KT 115 MPH

$$
Forecaster Brennan


http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT4+shtml/012045.shtml


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Out 2016 às 00:38)

Matthew rapidamente se intensificou ao longo da sexta-feira, como já era esperado.
O ciclone chegou na categoria 5, sendo o ciclone mais forte no Atlântico desde Felix, 2007.
Matthew quebrou recorde de Ivan, 2004 e se tornou o ciclone no Atlântico que chegou na categoria 5 mais ao sul desde o começo dos registros.
O ciclone devido ao cisalhamento e um ciclo de substituição da parede do olho se enfraqueceu para categoria 4, mas deve voltar a se fortalecer entre domingo e segunda.

Modelos e NHC estão prevendo* acumulados de chuva de 500 mm para o Haiti, com acumulados pontuais de até 1000 mm*, o que pode significar que uma enorme tragédia infelizmente pode estar por vir.
Além disso, poderá haver _"storm surge"_, que é a maré ciclônica, que iria causar ainda mais inundações no Haiti.
Jamaica, Cuba e República Dominicana também podem ter acumulados ao redor dos 500 mm, entre Domingo e Terça. 
Bahamas e toda Costa Leste dos EUA devem acompanhar esse ciclone com atenção.


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2016 às 10:17)

Depois de ter estado algum tempo estacionário (o que arrefece muito a água por upwelling) retomou o movimento, para noroeste, talvez ligeiramente à esquerda do último trajecto previsto. Mais tarde está previsto que se mova já numa direcção puramente norte. O maior problema na zona que vai ser afectada é sempre o Haiti, Cuba tem um razoável sistema de alertas, prevenção e evacuação.








Durante a noite houve um blackout de 2h do satélite GOES-13, o que lançou um bocado de pânico com medo de se ficar às "escuras", mas foi um problema no processamento de dados que foi rapidamente resolvido. Imaginem o duro que estas coisas eram antes da era dos satélites.

A incerteza a médio prazo tem sido muita como puderam ler nas discussions de ontem.
Para os que acham que mesmo o melhor modelo global, o ECMWF, não tem grandes mudanças a médio prazo, esta imagem animada mostra a saída de ontem das 00z vs. a 00z de hoje








Daqui a 2 horas chega um avião ao sistema, que ajudará a perceber melhor o estado actual do furacão.




HURRICANE MATTHEW DISCUSSION NUMBER 17
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL142016
500 AM EDT SUN OCT 02 2016

The overall organization of the hurricane has changed little
overnight, with the small eye remaining distinct in infrared
satellite pictures. A very recent AMSR2 microwave overpass showed
no indication of an eyewall replacement, but there was a notable dry
slot between the inner core and the outer bands over the southern
portion of the circulation. Although Dvorak data T-numbers
decreased slightly at 0600 UTC, the objective and subjective CI
numbers are about the same as before, so the initial intensity will
remain 130 kt for this advisory. Another Air Force Reserve
Hurricane Hunter aircraft is scheduled to investigate Matthew this
morning, which should provide a better assessment of the hurricane's
current strength and structure. Although some weakening is predicted
during the next couple of days, Matthew is expected to remain a
powerful hurricane when it approaches the islands of the Greater
Antilles in a couple of days. The upper-level wind environment is
expected to remain favorable over the Bahamas, and warm waters in
that area should allow Matthew to maintain much of its intensity
while it moves over that area later in the forecast period.

Matthew has been moving slowly west-northwestward during the past
few hours, but the longer-term motion estimate is northwest or 320
degrees at 4 kt. The forecast track reasoning remains unchanged
from before. Matthew should move slowly northwestward today,
and then turn northward tonight as a mid- to upper-level trough
develops over the eastern Gulf of Mexico. This motion will take
Matthew towards Jamaica, western Haiti, and eastern Cuba over the
next couple of days. After that time, the global models bend
Matthew back toward the north-northwest between the aforementioned
trough and a developing ridge off the northeast United States coast.
The dynamical models are in good agreement on this scenario through
72 hours, with increasing spread thereafter. The GFS, ECMWF, and
UKMET are along the western side of the guidance at days 4 and 5,
while the HWRF is along the eastern side. The latest NHC track is
close to the model consensus through day 3, but is west of the
consensus at 96 and 120 h, to be closer to the typically better
performing global models.

It is important to remind users that average NHC track forecast
errors are around 175 miles at day 4 and 230 miles at day 5.
Therefore, it is too soon to rule out possible hurricane impacts
from Matthew in Florida.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 02/0900Z 13.9N 74.1W 130 KT 150 MPH
12H 02/1800Z 14.6N 74.5W 125 KT 145 MPH
24H 03/0600Z 15.6N 74.7W 120 KT 140 MPH
36H 03/1800Z 17.1N 74.7W 115 KT 130 MPH
48H 04/0600Z 18.8N 74.5W 110 KT 125 MPH
72H 05/0600Z 22.6N 74.8W 105 KT 120 MPH
96H 06/0600Z 25.5N 75.5W 100 KT 115 MPH
120H 07/0600Z 28.0N 76.2W 95 KT 110 MPH

$$
Forecaster Brown
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT4+shtml/020859.shtml


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2016 às 12:52)

Primeira passagem pelo centro a medir 947mb, um pouco acima dos 940mb estimados durante a noite.
Olho um pouco desorganizado com alguns indícios de se estar a formar nova parede exterior (possível ciclo EWRC)


*Product:* Air Force Vortex Message (URNT12 KNHC)
*Transmitted:* 2nd day of the month at 11:34Z
*Agency:* United States Air Force
*Aircraft:* Lockheed WC-130J Hercules with reg. number AF97-5303
*Storm Number & Year:* 14 in 2016
*Storm Name:* Matthew (flight in the North Atlantic basin)
*Mission Number:* 13
*Observation Number:* 04
*A. Time of Center Fix:* 2nd day of the month at 11:07:00Z
*B. Center Fix Coordinates:* 13°59'N 74°18'W (13.9833N 74.3W)
*B. Center Fix Location:* 325 statute miles (523 km) to the SSE (149°) from Kingston, Jamaica.
*C. Minimum Height at Standard Level:* 2,628m (8,622ft) at 700mb
*D. Estimated (by SFMR or visually) Maximum Surface Wind Inbound:* 94kts (~ 108.2mph)
*E. Location of the Estimated Maximum Surface Wind Inbound:* 12 nautical miles (14 statute miles) to the N/NNE (11°) of center fix
*F. Maximum Flight Level Wind Inbound:* From 96° at 122kts (From the E at ~ 140.4mph)
*G. Location of Maximum Flight Level Wind Inbound:* 10 nautical miles (12 statute miles) to the N (6°) of center fix
*H. Minimum Sea Level Pressure:* 947mb (27.97 inHg)
*I. Maximum Flight Level Temp & Pressure Altitude Outside Eye:* 8°C (46°F) at a pressure alt. of 3,045m (9,990ft)
*J. Maximum Flight Level Temp & Pressure Altitude Inside Eye:* 17°C (63°F) at a pressure alt. of 3,069m (10,069ft)
*K. Dewpoint Temp (collected at same location as temp inside eye):* 13°C (55°F)
*K. Sea Surface Temp (collected at same location as temp inside eye):* Not Available
*L. Eye Character:* Open in the southeast, SE
*M. Eye Shape:* Elliptical (oval shaped)
*M. Orientation of Major Axis in Elliptical Eye:* 320° to 140° (NW to SE)
*M. Length of Major Axis in Elliptical Eye:* 16 nautical miles (18 statute miles)
*M. Length of Minor Axis in Elliptical Eye:* 12 nautical miles (14 statute miles)
*N. Fix Determined By:* Penetration, Radar, Wind, Pressure and Temperature
*N. Fix Level:* 700mb
*O. Navigational Fix Accuracy:* 0.02 nautical miles
*O. Meteorological Accuracy:* 1 nautical mile

*Remarks Section - Remarks That Were Decoded...
Maximum Flight Level Wind:* 122kts (~ 140.4mph) which was observed 10 nautical miles (12 statute miles) to the N (6°) from the flight level center at 11:04:00Z
*Dropsonde Surface Wind at Center:* From 115° at 4kts (From the ESE at 5mph)

*Remarks Section - Additional Remarks...*
RAGGED EYEWALL WITH POSS OUTER FORMING


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Out 2016 às 15:27)

Sprites: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprites


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2016 às 17:26)

Desde que o actual RECON chegou ao ciclone há 5 horas atrás que este voltou a não ganhar latitude, movendo-se muito lentamente para oeste em vez de noroeste, o que deixa as pessoas na Jamaica e EUA mais nervosas. Só na última passagem pelo centro já subiu qualquer coisa pouca, e a pressão baixou para 946mb.
Nas imagens de satélite o olho parece querer clarear de novo


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2016 às 18:07)

Vendo as coisas de uma maneira mais 'descontraída'...

Haiti  Pobres já são. Este furacão tem o potencial de empurrar mais alguns para isso;

Cuba  Provavelmente houve muito turista que marcou as férias para agora para escapar aos furacões e pimba. Lá se foi a normalidade;

Jamaica  País conhecido pelo consumo de cannabis. Quanto a ilha estiver a ser atingida certamente muitos vão confundir o vento e a chuva forte com uma moca anormal.

Mais a sério, o Haiti no princípio deste ano estava com grandes problemas no abastecimento de comida. Enquanto que isso não é propriamente novidade, o país estava a sofrer com a pior seca dos últimos 35 anos (aqui e aqui).

O Haiti, ao contrário da vizinha R. Dominicana, sofreu um desflorestamento abismal. Derrocadas devem ocorrer:






A ponta leste da Jamaica é também algo montanhosa, devendo haver algum cuidado:


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2016 às 21:47)

HURRICANE MATTHEW DISCUSSION NUMBER 19
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL142016
500 PM EDT SUN OCT 02 2016

After temporarily losing some of its organization this morning,
Matthew has become a little more impressive in its appearance. The
eye, while not quite cleared out on visible imagery, has become more
distinct during the day and the overall cloud pattern has become a
bit more symmetric. Consistent with these changes, observations
from the Air Force Hurricane Hunters indicated that some
strengthening has taken place. The advisory intensity is set
to 125 kt based on a blend of flight-level winds, SFMR-observed
surface winds, and eyewall dropsonde data from the aircraft.

Dynamical guidance indicates that the vertical shear over Matthew
should remain low or at most moderate at least until the cyclone
moves near the Bahamas, which would imply little decrease in
intensity. However, interactions with land should cause some
weakening during the next couple of days. Aside from that, some
fluctuations in strength could occur due to eyewall replacements.
The official intensity forecast is near or above the latest model
consensus.

Earlier today, the hurricane meandered westward for several hours,
but recent aircraft and satellite fixes indicate that the motion is
northwestward, albeit slowly, at around 4 kt. The track forecast
reasoning is about the same as in the previous advisory package.
Matthew is expected to turn northward and move along the western
side of a mid-level high pressure area for the next several days.
Later in the forecast period, a ridge building slightly to the north
of the tropical cyclone could induce a turn to the left. In
general, the track models have not shifted closer to the coast with
the exception of the U.K. Met. Office global model, which is an
outlier. The official track forecast is along essentially the same
trajectory as the previous one, but is a little slower than before.
This is slightly west of the latest multi-model consensus.

Although the official forecast continues to show a track east of
Florida, it is still too soon to rule out possible possible
hurricane impacts there. It is also too soon to know whether, or
how, Matthew might affect the remainder of the United States east
coast.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 02/2100Z 14.6N 74.8W 125 KT 145 MPH
12H 03/0600Z 15.4N 74.9W 125 KT 145 MPH
24H 03/1800Z 16.7N 74.9W 125 KT 145 MPH
36H 04/0600Z 18.3N 74.7W 115 KT 130 MPH
48H 04/1800Z 20.1N 74.5W 110 KT 125 MPH...INLAND
72H 05/1800Z 23.6N 75.1W 100 KT 115 MPH
96H 06/1800Z 26.8N 76.1W 95 KT 110 MPH
120H 07/1800Z 30.0N 76.5W 90 KT 105 MPH

$$
Forecaster Pasch
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT4+shtml/021456.shtml?


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2016 às 21:56)

Animação pesada, visível 1km
http://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/get-goes?satellite=GOES-E CONUS&lat=14&lon=-75&info=vis&zoom=1&width=1000&height=800&quality=90&type=Animation&palette=ir1.pal&numframes=10&mapcolor=yellow


----------



## lserpa (2 Out 2016 às 21:59)

Nada que o meu iPhone não resolva lolol  está a estourar um bela célula sobre a Jamaica!!!! Deve está a chover pesadíssimo!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2016 às 22:17)

*zerohedge* ‏@zerohedge  2 minHá 2 minutos
Florida Residents Urged To Start Preparations For "Serious And Life Threatening" Hurricane Matthew

13 retweets5 curtiram


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2016 às 22:21)

Em teoria a Jamaica não deverá levar com o pior, estando isto reservado para a ponta oeste do Haiti. Vendo o sismo de 2010...






... a tempestade pode voltar a afetar as zonas destruídas. O cenário não é grande coisa:



> Almost 60,000 people are still homeless and living in camps, and the common struggle to rebuild has done nothing to close Haiti's deep political divisions.
> 
> "Six years on and we still don't know the exact number of our dead, nor all their names," feminist collectives Kay Fanm and Solidarite Fanm Ayisyen (Haitian Women's Solidarity) said.







---






As cadeias montanhosas perpendiculares à força dos ventos decerto ajudarão algumas pessoas. O furacão também não é grande por aí além. Contudo, não é muito difícil dar pancada em quem já está no chão. Mas ainda assim podia ser pior.


----------



## Agreste (2 Out 2016 às 22:34)

estamos a falar de 20 polegadas de chuva numa zona montanhosa... qualquer coisa como 400-500mm 

é uma enxurrada igual ao do mitch de 1998 nas honduras.


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2016 às 23:14)

Ele agora vai entrar na zona de águas mais quentes, o que o poderia intensificar ainda mais. Mas em contrapartida, a partir de amanhã as serras da Hispaniola já devem começar interferir no fluxo/inflow do quadrante NE, o que costuma afectar os ciclones. Claro que isso muito provavelmente significa montanhas de água a cair naquelas serras.


----------



## criz0r (2 Out 2016 às 23:48)

> *Caribbean Impacts*
> Impacts, such as outer rainbands and some initial tropical storm-force gusts could begin in Jamaica and Hispañola (particularly Haiti) as soon as Sunday night, and in eastern Cuba as soon as Monday. This could make preparations difficult.
> 
> Over a foot of rainfall from Matthew may trigger life-threatening flash floods and mudslides. In Haiti, in particular, heavy rainfall could be catastrophic. Here are the latest rainfall projections from the National Hurricane Center:
> ...











Fonte: https://weather.com/storms/hurrican...bean-haiti-jamaica-cuba-bahamas-forecast-oct2


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2016 às 00:40)

criz0r disse:


>



Modifico o que escrevi (aquele mapa do GFS é mau). 8-12 polegadas dá algo como 200-300 mms na capital P-au-P. Não vai ser giro.

As últimas tempestades de índole tropical a atingir o Haiti foram, salvo erro, o Isaac e o Sandy em 2012.

O Haiti é um desastre a todos os níveis incluindo na natureza. Tem mais ou menos a população portuguesa empacotada em +-28000 km2 (1/3 de Portugal). Há bem pouco tempo tinha apenas 2% de cobertura florestal (provavelmente tem contribuído para as secas).

Infelizmente o Haiti é conhecido pela magia negra/vodu. Vai uma aposta que os próximos dias vão ser bastante movimentados...?  Paralelamente, e como já escrevi, a malta macabra tem vizinhos descontraídos.


----------



## criz0r (3 Out 2016 às 00:57)

Orion disse:


> O Haiti é um desastre a todos os níveis incluindo na natureza. Tem mais ou menos a população portuguesa empacotada em +-28000 km2 (1/3 de Portugal). Há bem pouco tempo tinha apenas 2% de cobertura florestal (provavelmente tem contribuído para as secas).



Este Furacão a confirmar-se o landfall em Cat.3 ou 4 no Haiti terá um impacto destruidor, como referis-te e bem num comentário mais acima o País tem tido uma desflorestação enorme e aliado à imensa pobreza que piorou com o violento sismo de 2010 poderemos vir a ter cenários devastadores nas zonas mais afectadas pelo Mathew.
Os Americanos esses até já "Desertam" de Guantânamo.


----------



## lserpa (3 Out 2016 às 01:05)

criz0r disse:


> Este Furacão a confirmar-se o landfall em Cat.3 ou 4 no Haiti terá um impacto destruidor, como referis-te e bem num comentário mais acima o País tem tido uma desflorestação enorme e aliado à imensa pobreza que piorou com o violento sismo de 2010 poderemos vir a ter cenários devastadores nas zonas mais afectadas pelo Mathew.
> Os Americanos esses até já "Desertam" de Guantânamo.


Sendo verdadeiramente realista, no Haiti provavelmente haverá no mínimo algumas centenas de fatalidades à passagem do Mathew 


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2016 às 07:48)

HURRICANE MATTHEW DISCUSSION NUMBER 20
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL142016
1100 PM EDT SUN OCT 02 2016

Although an Air Force Reserve reconnaissance aircraft investigating
Matthew this evening has yet to report flight-level or surface
winds anywhere close to the 130-kt winds measured in the previous
flight, recent aircraft data have indicated that the surface
pressure and 700-mb height have both decreased since the previous
flight. The eye has cleared out in infrared satellite imagery and
cloud tops have cooled around the 8-12 nmi diameter eye. Given the
lower central pressure of 943 mb, which corresponds to about 120 kt
on the Dvorak pressure-wind relationship, the small eye, and recent
NHC objective T-numbers of T6.3/123 kt to T6.5/127 kt, the initial
intensity will remain at 125 kt for this advisory.

Matthew has continued to meander and wobble over the past several
hours, but the best estimate of the forward motion based on recent
recon fixes is 360/04 kt. Although some erratic motion could still
occur due to Matthew interacting with a large convective complex and
mid-/upper-level vortex located about 150 nmi east of Matthew, the
cyclone is expected to move in a general northward direction for the
next 48 hours or so. After clearing the northeastern coast of Cuba,
Matthew is expected to turn toward the north-northwest within
southeasterly flow between the western periphery of a strong ridge
located over the southwestern Atlantic and a weak mid- to
upper-level trough currently located over the eastern Gulf of
Mexico. The 12Z UKMET and 18Z GFS and GFS-ensemble mean models now
show a weaker trough over the Gulf of Mexico on days 3-5 as a larger
storm system currently located over the northwestern U.S. is
forecast to not be as strong or as far south as previously expected.
This has resulted in more downstream ridging in those models over
the southeastern United States, and the model tracks of Matthew have
responded by shifting westward. The new NHC track forecast has been
shifted slightly to the west or left of the previous advisory track,
mainly to account for the more westward initial position. However,
the forecast track remains to the east of the UKMET, GFS, and
GFS-ensemble mean models, and lies near the TVCX consensus model.

Matthew is forecast to remain in a low vertical wind shear
environment for the next 36-48 hours, with the shear reaching near
zero values by 24 hours. This condition, along with the very
favorable upper-level outflow pattern noted in water vapor imagery,
should allow for the cyclone to at least maintain its current
intensity, barring the eye making any direct interactions with
Jamaica or Haiti. By 48 hours, however, land interaction with
eastern Cuba should induce more significant weakening. The official
intensity forecast remains near or above the latest model consensus.

Although the official forecast continues to show a track east of
Florida, it is still too soon to rule out possible hurricane impacts
there. It is also too soon to know whether, or how, Matthew might
affect the remainder of the United States east coast.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 03/0300Z 14.7N 75.0W 125 KT 145 MPH
12H 03/1200Z 15.7N 75.1W 125 KT 145 MPH
24H 04/0000Z 17.1N 75.0W 125 KT 145 MPH
36H 04/1200Z 18.8N 74.8W 120 KT 140 MPH
48H 05/0000Z 20.6N 74.9W 105 KT 120 MPH...INLAND
72H 06/0000Z 24.0N 75.6W 105 KT 120 MPH...OVER WATER
96H 07/0000Z 27.1N 76.6W 95 KT 110 MPH
120H 08/0000Z 30.1N 76.7W 90 KT 105 MPH

$$
Forecaster Stewart





*Dados da bóia 42057*
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42058&unit=E&tz=CST




















Pelo último voo RECON já se vê melhor o movimento para norte, embora muito lento, entre o 1º "center fix" e o último passaram 5 horas e ficam a apenas 45km de distância um do outro, o que é quase estacionário. O avião encontrou ventos um pouco mais fracos, e a parede aberta a sudoeste.


----------



## criz0r (3 Out 2016 às 10:14)

> Epic rainfall, brutal strength in Haiti





> The National Weather Service reported Monday Matthew could dump up to 25 inches of rain on southern Haiti -- including 40 inches in isolated areas.
> Matthew will likely make landfall sometime after Monday night just off the western tip of the Tiburon Peninsula, the National Weather Service said. The storm surge is expected to reach 10 feet along the coastline. Rainfall of up to nearly two feet could lead to major flooding and trigger perilous landslides.
> In addition, a direct hit on Haiti could also be disastrous as much of the country's infrastructure remains weak after the 2010 earthquake that killed more than 200,000 people. Haiti continues to recover from a cholera outbreak after the quake that killed another 10,000.



- http://edition.cnn.com/2016/10/03/americas/hurricane-matthew/index.html

Impressionante! Já sabemos que os mídia são sempre uma Hipérbole, mas a ser verdade estamos a falar num valor superior a 1000mm de chuva em alguns locais.


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2016 às 11:17)

O olho passou mesmo na Bóia 42058 que mediu 943mb de pressão mínima.
De notar que a medição de vento numa bóia nestas condições é muito deficiente, pois a bóia está numa montanha russa a subir e descer ondas de 7/10 metros a cada 7 ou 8 segundos.






http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42058&unit=M&tz=GMT




A intensidade máxima estimada dos ventos foi novamente revista para baixo, flutuações na intensidade são normais ao longo do tempo, e basicamente imprevisíveis dada complexidade de processos que interagem simultaneamente. Os efeitos do complexo de trovoadas que se tem mantido a leste do sistema e que tem sido muito discutido nos últimos dias, a interacção com terra e serras nestes próximos dias, etc,etc.


HURRICANE MATTHEW DISCUSSION NUMBER 21
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL142016
500 AM EDT MON OCT 03 2016

The Air Force Reserve reconnaissance mission that ended shortly
before 0600 UTC did not find flight-level or surface winds as high
as reported during the previous flight yesterday afternoon. It is
not clear from microwave imagery if the reduction in winds is the
result of an eyewall replacement. There was no evidence of a double
wind maximum in the aircraft data, but the crew reported that the
eyewall was open to the southwest. Using a blend of the aircraft
data and recent satellite intensity estimates, the initial intensity
has been reduced to 115 kt for this advisory. The center of Matthew
has recently passed over NOAA buoy 42058 in the central Caribbean
Sea, which reported a minimum pressure of 943 mb and light winds
around 0650 UTC.

Satellite and aircraft fixes show that Matthew is moving northward
or 360/5 kt. The hurricane is expected to move generally northward
around the western periphery of a subtropical ridge over the
west-central Atlantic during the next couple of days, and little
change was needed to the NHC forecast through 48 hours. Once
Matthew moves near the southeastern Bahamas on Wednesday, it is
forecast to turn northwestward or north-northwestward in
southeasterly flow between the ridge and a mid- to upper-level
low/trough over the southeastern Gulf of Mexico and northwestern
Caribbean Sea. The model guidance is in relatively good agreement
through 72 hours, but begin to diverge by days 4 and 5. The UKMET
which was previously the western outlier, has shifted eastward this
cycle, and is now close to the GFS. The 0000 UTC ECMWF trended
westward and that model is now along the western edge of the
guidance envelope. The NHC track has been nudged westward at days
4 and 5, and lies close to the GFS and UKMET solutions. This is a
bit west of the model consensus since the higher quality models
are on that side of the guidance envelope.

Matthew is forecast to remain in low shear and over warm water
while it moves northward toward the Greater Antilles. Some
restrengthening is possible, but fluctuations in intensity are
likely due to eyewall cycles that are difficult to predict. Some
weakening is forecast when the hurricane interacts with land in a
couple of days, however Matthew is expected to remain a powerful
hurricane throughout much of the forecast period.

Although the official forecast continues to show a track east of
Florida, it is still too soon to rule out possible hurricane
impacts there. It is also too soon to know whether, or how, Matthew
might affect the remainder of the United States east coast.


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 03/0900Z 15.2N 74.9W 115 KT 130 MPH
12H 03/1800Z 16.2N 74.9W 115 KT 130 MPH
24H 04/0600Z 17.9N 74.7W 115 KT 130 MPH
36H 04/1800Z 19.7N 74.6W 115 KT 130 MPH
48H 05/0600Z 21.4N 74.8W 105 KT 120 MPH
72H 06/0600Z 24.6N 75.9W 105 KT 120 MPH
96H 07/0600Z 27.6N 76.9W 95 KT 110 MPH
120H 08/0600Z 30.8N 77.0W 90 KT 105 MPH

$$
Forecaster Brown


----------



## criz0r (3 Out 2016 às 13:48)

> STORM SURGE: The combination of a dangerous storm surge and large
> and destructive waves could raise water levels by as much as the
> following amounts above normal tide levels...
> 
> ...



http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT4+shtml/031154.shtml


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2016 às 16:18)

Há pouco o tefigrama da Kingston, Jamaica, dava uma AP de quase 60 milímetros 



E sem surpresa...


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2016 às 16:39)

HURRICANE MATTHEW DISCUSSION NUMBER 22
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL142016
1100 AM EDT MON OCT 03 2016

The latest Air Force Reserve Hurricane Hunter mission into Matthew
found peak flight-level winds of 124 kt at 10,000 feet and a peak
SFMR wind of 122 kt in the northeastern eyewall around 12Z. Based
on these data, the initial intensity is set to 120 kt for this
advisory. The aircraft reported an eyewall with a diameter of
14 n mi that is open to the southwest and the latest central
pressure based on dropsonde data is 941 mb. Little overall change
in intensity is expected during the next couple of days, with the
exception of some weakening due to possible land interaction with
Haiti and eastern Cuba. However, there could be fluctuations in
intensity due to eyewall cycles that are difficult to predict.
While Matthew is expected to be a little weaker once it moves into
the Bahamas as the shear increases somewhat and the ocean heat
content decreases a little, it is expected to remain a dangerous
hurricane through the next 5 days.

Matthew is moving due north at around 5 kt, and the hurricane should
continue moving generally northward for the next 36 to 48 hours
around the western periphery of the Atlantic subtropical ridge.
During this time, the track guidance is in generally good agreement
and the NHC forecast has been nudged a little to the east toward the
consensus aids and the center of the guidance envelope. After that
time, the track foreast becomes more complicated, with the models
continuing to show a lack of consistency in the evolution of the
ridge rebuilding north of Matthew in 3 to 5 days, leading to a large
amount of along and cross track spread at these times. The ECMWF
and UKMET are along the left side of the guidance at days 4 and 5,
with the other models farther east. The new NHC track is a bit left
of the previous one and lies near the latest GFS/ECMWF blend, and a
little left of the latest multi-model consensus.

While all of the deterministic track models currently keep Matthew
east of Florida, there is still enough uncertainty in the global
ensembles that direct impacts in Florida cannot be ruled out. In
addition, it is still too soon to determine whether, or how Matthew
could affect the remainder of the U.S. east coast.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 03/1500Z 15.6N 75.0W 120 KT 140 MPH
12H 04/0000Z 17.0N 74.7W 120 KT 140 MPH
24H 04/1200Z 18.9N 74.5W 115 KT 130 MPH
36H 05/0000Z 20.8N 74.5W 115 KT 130 MPH
48H 05/1200Z 22.6N 74.9W 110 KT 125 MPH
72H 06/1200Z 25.5N 76.5W 105 KT 120 MPH
96H 07/1200Z 28.5N 77.5W 95 KT 110 MPH
120H 08/1200Z 32.0N 77.0W 95 KT 110 MPH

$$
Forecaster Brennan
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT4+shtml/031457.shtml


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2016 às 17:08)

Uma novidade, um conhecido "storm chaser" norte-americano a acompanhar o evento em Cuba


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2016 às 17:11)

lserpa disse:


> Sendo verdadeiramente realista, no Haiti provavelmente haverá no mínimo algumas centenas de fatalidades à passagem do Mathew
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk



As zonas tropicais não são propriamente locais agradáveis para se viver. Pior que os danos durante a passagem do furacão será o rescaldo. Deve-se esperar nas próximas semanas uma proliferação explosiva de doenças (cólera, disenteria...). Há pouco tempo houve um surto de cólera porque os esgotos da missão da ONU estavam desaguando num ribeiro em que muita gente bebia (pensa-se que morreram +-10.000 pessoas). Isto vai-se repetir porque a pouca infraestrutura básica deve ficar danificada de uma forma ou de outra e as fossas séticas deverão transbordar (e muito haitiano vai para a mata).

Realisticamente o furacão pode matar umas dezenas (vou ser mais conservador que tu). Mas se os danos forem maus o suficiente os mortos a médio prazo podem chegar aos milhares. Tanta água parada vai ser um paraíso para os mosquitos.


----------



## lserpa (3 Out 2016 às 17:30)

Pena é o Haiti ser um país ultra desenvolvido e ter carradas de webcams disponíveis para acompanhar o furacão... (Irónico)  é que a que estava no palácio, também já não existe... danmit


----------



## lserpa (3 Out 2016 às 17:35)

lol, a mais próxima que consegui encontrar...
http://www.discoverbayahibe.com/bayahibe-webcam/


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Out 2016 às 17:48)

Orion disse:


> Realisticamente o furacão pode matar umas dezenas (vou ser mais conservador que tu). Mas se os danos forem maus o suficiente os mortos a médio prazo podem chegar aos milhares. Tanta água parada vai ser um paraíso para os mosquitos.



Orion, a orografia, a estrutura dos solos e a desflorestação de Haiti é também factores decisivos a ter em conta,
 Recordo-me que, no terremoto de 2010, houve muitos deslizamentos de terras nas zonas das favelas junto à capital, na mesma zona onde houve milhares de vítimas noutras situações de tempestades tropicais.
Apesar da trajectória do furação passar a oeste da capital, creio que num país com aquelas características, irá ser uma nova tragédia. Gostava estar errado, mas cinjo-me ao que já aconteceu anteriormente...


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2016 às 18:28)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Orion, a orografia, a estrutura dos solos e a desflorestação de Haiti é também factores decisivos a ter em conta,
> Recordo-me que, no terremoto de 2010, houve muitos deslizamentos de terras nas zonas das favelas junto à capital, na mesma zona onde houve milhares de vítimas noutras situações de tempestades tropicais.
> Apesar da trajectória do furação passar a oeste da capital, creio que num país com aquelas características, irá ser uma nova tragédia. Gostava estar errado, mas cinjo-me ao que já aconteceu anteriormente...



O meu raciocínio por partes...






Excluindo a nebulosidade periférica capaz de produzir grandes quantidades de precipitação, o furacão, e os ventos mais fortes, não cobrem uma grande extensão.






O núcleo deve passar mesmo ao lado das zonas mais populadas incluindo a capital.






As montanhas do oeste haitiano são altas mas não por aí além. Portanto, acho que a precipitação será massiva nas duas encostas. P-au-P está relativamente protegida do vento mas não das inundações e derrocadas. O maior perigo para a capital será mesmo a precipitação. Já a restante malta do oeste da ilha teria que evacuar porque a orografia será péssima para o vento e chuva.

Por outro lado, a orografia do Haiti é bastante favorável. A península massiva irá proteger boa parte da ilha do elemento mais destruidor, as ondas:






O problema do Haiti é multifatorial (muita população, mau planeamento urbano e má qualidade da infraestrutura, reduzida governabilidade...). Para além das doenças haverá provavelmente muita gente que perderá as suas colheitas.

Mantenho que podia ser pior. Port-au-Prince tem montanhas a norte e a sul. Está efetivamente num vale. Se o furacão passasse mais a leste, aí sim, podia ser mais um desastre bíblico (não estou a desvalorizar o fenómeno atual porque muito provavelmente será péssimo como tende a ser naquele país).


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2016 às 18:32)

Orion disse:


> Mantenho que podia ser pior. Port-au-Prince tem montanhas a norte e a sul. Está efetivamente num vale. Se o furacão passasse mais a leste, aí sim, podia ser mais um desastre bíblico (não estou a desvalorizar o fenómeno atual porque muito provavelmente será péssimo como tende a ser naquele país).








Agora é esperar que o furacão não mude de trajetória.



Orion disse:


>



Nota que isto é de 2008 e o sismo foi em 2010. Estou a assumir que não houve alterações significativas (não encontrei imagem mais recente)


----------



## lserpa (3 Out 2016 às 18:35)

Já ha duas Vítimas a lamentar no Haiti, dois pescadores perderam a vida, portanto, ainda nem chegou e já vai em 2...


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Out 2016 às 18:36)

Orion disse:


> As montanhas do oeste haitiano são altas mas não por aí além. Portanto, acho que a precipitação será massiva nas duas encostas. P-au-P está relativamente protegida do vento mas não das inundações e derrocadas. *O maior perigo para a capital será mesmo a precipitação*. Já a restante malta do oeste da ilha teria que evacuar porque a orografia será péssima para o vento e chuva.



Era exactamente a isso que eu me estava a referir, não só os danos provocados pelo furação no centro da tempestade, mas sim por causa das inundações e as derrocadas provocadas pela precipitação elevada que se prevê. Aquele vale e aqueles declives (casualmente onde existem os bairros da lata sobrepovoados) irão ser uma armadilha letal para as populações pobres do Haiti...
Excelente apresentação Orion


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2016 às 18:47)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Era exactamente a isso que eu me estava a referir, não só os danos provocados pelo furação no centro da tempestade, mas sim por causa das inundações e as derrocadas provocadas pela precipitação elevada que se prevê. Aquele vale e aqueles declives (casualmente onde existem os bairros da lata sobrepovoados) irão ser uma armadilha letal para as populações pobres do Haiti...
> Excelente apresentação Orion










Está-se mesmo a ver o que é que pode acontecer... 

P-au-P tem algo como 3 milhões. Nem todos serão afetados. Mas milhares de mortos não é nada de novo lá.


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2016 às 19:48)

---




https://twitter.com/Jacquiecharles/status/782901466772103168

https://twitter.com/UNOCHA/status/783013839495372800


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2016 às 20:07)

*Tens of thousands still living in tents 5 years after Haiti earthquake *



> Five years after the disaster, the number of Haitians living in tents or underneath tarps has dropped from 1.5 million to 79,397. The number of tent cities has been drastically reduced from 1,555 to 105 sites, according to the latest figures from the International Organization for Migration.



http://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/world/americas/haiti/article6005817.html

Lá vai a natureza complementar a incapacidade do governo haitiano...


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2016 às 22:19)

Está com aspecto imponente, a intensidade tem-se mantido estável nas últimas horas. A previsão do trajecto depois das ilhas foi sendo ajustada para oeste, estando agora estados como a Florida, Georgia e Carolinas dentro do cone de incerteza.


*Animação satélite em vídeo:*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/imagens/diversos/Matthew.mp4








HURRICANE MATTHEW DISCUSSION NUMBER 23
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL142016
500 PM EDT MON OCT 03 2016

Matthew's structure has not changed much today. The most recent Air
Force Hurricane Hunter aircraft mission found peak SFMR winds of 124
kt on their last pass through the northeastern eyewall, and a peak
flight-level wind of 118 kt. Based on a blend of these data, the
initial intensity is held at 120 kt for this advisory. The central
pressure has been steady around 940 mb for much of the day.
Matthew's satellite presentation remains impressive, with a 15 n mi
wide eye surrounded by convective tops of -80C or colder and
excellent outflow, especially poleward. Little change in intensity
is expected during the next couple of days, with the exception of
some possible weakening due to land interaction with Haiti and
eastern Cuba. However, there could be fluctuations in intensity due
to eyewall cycles that are difficult to predict. While Matthew is
expected to be a little weaker once it moves into the Bahamas as the
shear increases somewhat and the ocean heat content decreases a
little, it is expected to remain a dangerous hurricane through the
next 5 days, as shown by the global models. The new NHC intensity
forecast is close to or a little above the latest intensity
consensus through 4 days and is closest to the GFDL model at day 5.

Matthew is now moving a little to the east of due north, or 010/06.
The short term track forecast reasoning remains unchanged, as the
hurricane will move generally northward for the next 24 to 36 hours
around the western periphery of the Atlantic subtropical ridge. The
new NHC track forecast during this time has been nudged eastward
toward the latest multi-model consensus aids, and continues to show
the core of the dangerous hurricane moving near or over the
southwestern peninsula of Haiti tonight and near or over eastern
Cuba on Tuesday.

At 48 hours and beyond, the GFS has trended sharply westward, and
now is in agreement with the UKMET and ECMWF in showing the western
extent of the Atlantic subtropical ridge nosing north of Matthew
across the Carolinas in 3-4 days. This results in Matthew taking a
more northwesterly track across the Bahamas, and closer to the
Florida peninsula during this time. The UKMET is farthest west,
with a track over the east coast of Florida and into South Carolina
in 4-5 days. The GFS, ECMWF, and the GFDL model are a little
farther east and remain close to but offshore of Florida. The GFDL
and GFS are close to southeastern North Carolina by day 5, while the
ECMWF is slower. The new NHC track forecast has been adjusted
significantly westward at days 3-5, and now lies near the middle of
the guidance envelope and close to the ECMWF/GFS blend. While there
remains significant uncertainty in the track of Matthew in the long
range, the threat to Florida and the southeastern U.S. coast has
increased.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 03/2100Z 16.3N 74.7W 120 KT 140 MPH
12H 04/0600Z 17.4N 74.6W 120 KT 140 MPH
24H 04/1800Z 19.2N 74.4W 120 KT 140 MPH
36H 05/0600Z 21.0N 74.7W 115 KT 130 MPH
48H 05/1800Z 22.8N 75.5W 110 KT 125 MPH
72H 06/1800Z 26.0N 78.0W 105 KT 120 MPH
96H 07/1800Z 29.5N 79.0W 100 KT 115 MPH
120H 08/1800Z 33.0N 78.0W 90 KT 105 MPH

$$
Forecaster Brennan



Ensemble do ECMWF (EPS)


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2016 às 22:31)

Agent Of Truth &#8207;@letmeexplainit 20m
20 minutes ago

*BREAKING: Florida and North Carolina have both declared State of Emergencies ahead of Hurricane Matthew*


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2016 às 22:39)

*Port-Au-Prince - Aeroport, Haiti *

https://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/MTPP/2016/10/03/DailyHistory.html

O sudoeste haitiano tinha estações numa localização perfeita para aferir o ciclone...

http://blogs.cuit.columbia.edu/haitienvironment/

... mas o projeto perdeu-se no tempo, infelizmente.

Muitos raios à volta do núcleo:

http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/lightning/index.php?basin=Tropics&geog=West&sat=IR&loop=On

*Tropical Storm Matthew’s forecast is eerily similar to Hurricane Hazel’s in 1954*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...is-eerily-similar-to-hurricane-hazel-in-1954/

---

Outra perspetiva do furacão:

http://www.goes.noaa.gov/GSSLOOPS/se5ir.html

---


----------



## criz0r (4 Out 2016 às 00:51)

Escassas horas para o landfall deste perigoso Furacão que entretanto aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade,



> 000
> WTNT34 KNHC 032032
> TCPAT4
> 
> ...



http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT4+shtml/032032.shtml


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2016 às 02:34)

Matthew deve chegar dentro de algumas horas ao Haiti como categoria 4. 
Um voo de reconhecimento que ainda está sendo realizado, mostra que o ciclone está se intensificando nas últimas horas e está próximo da categoria 5 novamente. 
Houve uma grande mudança hoje nos modelos, que agora mostram que devido ao deslocamento mais lento que o esperado, o ciclone poderia ser bloqueado e margear toda costa do Sudeste dos EUA.
Grandes inundações já foram registradas na Jamaica e as chuvas devem seguir na ilha, em Cuba evacuações foram realizadas e as chuvas mais fortes devem ocorrer nesta terça-feira, no Haiti, houve evacuações nos locais que podem ser mais afetados e já houve registro de algumas mortes devido as grandes ondas causadas pelo ciclone, que causaram o naufrágio de alguns barcos.
O último ciclone a fazer landfall no Haiti com essa intensidade, foi Flora em 1964, que causou +8000 fatalidades, sendo 5000 no Haiti.


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Out 2016 às 09:21)

*Hurricane Matthew's Catastrophic Haiti Strike Imminent; Hurricane Warnings in Cuba and Bahamas; Southeast U.S. Impacts Possible*
Published: 
Oct 3 2016 11:15 PM EDT
weather.com









*All Eyes on Matthew: Catastrophic Haiti Hit Imminent*
All eyes are on strong Hurricane Matthew in the Caribbean. 



*Story Highlights*
Hurricane Matthew is still a Category 4 hurricane.

A catastrophic strike is imminent in Haiti through Tuesday.

Hurricane warnings are posted in Haiti, eastern Cuba, and the central and southeast Bahamas.

A hurricane watch is in effect in the northwest Bahamas.

The threat to Florida and the southeastern U.S. coast late this week has increased.

Regardless, large swells, coastal flooding and beach erosion is a certainty.

Hurricane Matthew's potentially catastrophic strike on Haiti is imminent, and it will also impact parts of Jamaica, eastern Cuba and the Bahamas.

Late this week and into the weekend, portions of the coastal southeastern U.S. states could see impacts from Matthew. Interests from Florida to the coastal Carolinas should monitor the progress of Matthew very closely.


The National Hurricane Center (NHC) said in its 5 p.m. advisory Monday, "While there remains significant uncertainty in the track of Matthew in the long range, the threat to Florida and the southeastern U.S. coast has increased."

*(MORE: 55,000 Displaced Haitian Residents Could Be in Danger)*

Hurricane warnings are in effect for Haiti, eastern Cuba, the southeastern Bahamas (including the Inaguas, Mayaguana, Acklins, Crooked Island, Long Cay and Ragged Island) and the central Bahamas (including Long Island, Exuma, Rum Cay, San Salvador and Cat Island).

Hurricane watches continue for the Turks and Caicos Islands, the Cuban province of Camaguey and the northwestern Bahamas, including the Abacos, Andros Island, Berry Islands, Bimini, Eleuthera, Grand Bahama Island and New Providence.







Current Watches/Warnings





*Latest Status*
Hurricane Matthew is moving slowly northward as a strong and extremely dangerous Category 4 hurricane, located about 100 miles south of Tiburon, Haiti.

(*MORE: Hurricane Central | Interactive Storm Tracker Map*)







Current Storm Status





Matthew's tropical storm-force wind field (at least 39 mph sustained winds) extends up to 185 miles from the center, and hurricane-force winds extend up to 40 miles from the center.







Current Wind Speed and Gusts





Some fluctuations in intensity are possible over the next couple of days, but Matthew will likely remain a powerful hurricane through its Caribbean voyage. 

*Peak Impact Timing*
Here is the approximate timing of the worst wind and surge impacts, coinciding with the nearest passage of the eyewall of Matthew.







Projected Path and Intensity






*Jamaica: *Into Tuesday morning
*Haiti/Dominican Republic: *Through Tuesday
*Eastern Cuba: *Late Tuesday/Tuesday night
*Southeast & central Bahamas/Turks & Caicos: *Tuesday night into at least Wednesday night
Small, subtle changes in the path of the eyewall, sometimes not resolvable until hours before the passage, can make a large difference on wind impact.

Note that even though certain locations may not be in the cone of uncertainty, impacts will be spread well beyond the edge of the cone. 

(*MORE: Facts/Myths About the Hurricane Cones of Uncertainty*)

*Caribbean Impacts*
Jamaica and Hispañola (including Haiti) will see the worst wind and surge impacts from Matthew into Tuesday. Eastern Cuba has already begun seeing initial tropical storm-force gusts and outer rainbands, so this could make preparations difficult, there.

Over a foot of rainfall from Matthew may trigger life-threatening flash floods and mudslides. In Haiti, in particular, heavy rainfall could be catastrophic. Here are the latest rainfall projections from the National Hurricane Center:


Southern Haiti, southwest Dominican Republic: 15 to 25 inches, locally up to 40 inches
Northwestern Haiti, eastern Cuba: 8 to 12 inches, locally up to 20 inches
Eastern Jamaica: 5 to 10 inches, locally up to 15 to 20 inches
The Bahamas: 8 to 12 inches, locally up to 15 inches
Turks and Caicos: 2 to 5 inches, locally up to 8 inches
Northeast Haiti, rest of the Dominican Republic: 1 to 3 inches, locally up to 5 inches
Western Jamaica: 1 to 3 inches, locally up to 6 inches
(*MORE: Haiti's Deadly Hurricane History*)







Forecast Rainfall





As Matthew comes northward, both waves and storm surge will increase on the southward facing shores of Haiti, Jamaica and Cuba. On the current forecast track, water levels will likely fall into the following ranges as indicated as amounts above normal tide levels: 


The Bahamas: 10 to 15 feet
South coast of Cuba east of Cabo Cruz: 7 to 11 feet
South coast of Haiti: 7 to 10 feet
North coast of Cuba east of Camaguey: 4 to 6 feet
Gulf of Gonave (Haiti): 3 to 5 feet
Jamaica: 2 to 4 feet
South coast of the Dominican Republic: 1 to 3 feet
It's worth noting this forecast for the central and southeast Bahamas is on the order of storm surge witnessed during Hurricane Joaquin almost exactly one year ago.

(*FLASHBACK: Hurricane Joaquin 2015*)

Battering waves will ride atop the storm surge, and coastal flooding from large waves may begin well in advance and ahead of Matthew's center.

This storm surge will also limit rainfall runoff in some places, aggravating flooding, especially in coastal locations where swollen rivers cannot drain.

Hurricane-force winds, with peak timing as outlined above, will lead to widespread structural damage, particularly to poorly-built structures, numerous downed trees and widespread power outages. Due to wet ground, trees will be even more susceptible to being toppled.

It's worth noting only six other Category 3 or stronger hurricanes have tracked within 100 nautical miles of central Haiti since 1954. The last to do so was Allen in 1980, though Hurricane Ike in 2008 passed within 100 nautical miles of the north coast of Haiti, and Hurricane Gilbert in 1988 did so within the south coast of Haiti.




 Follow


Jonathan Erdman 

✔@wxjerdman
NOAA's hist. hur tracks: Only 6 other Cat. 3+ #hurricanes have tracked w/in 100 nm of ctrl #Haiti since 1950. Allen (1980) last.#Matthew

3:35 PM - 2 Oct 2016

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=782589807168028680


 1313 Retweets


 1111 likes




One possible analog to Matthew is Hurricane Hazel, which swept through Haiti in October 1954, claiming 400-1,000 lives from severe flash flooding and landslides.

*U.S. Threat?*
Beyond that, it remains uncertain how close Matthew's eyewall will pass near the northwest Bahamas later Thursday into Friday, and it is still too soon to determine how big the danger will be in parts of the U.S. late this week and next weekend.

(*MORE: Why Long-Range Model Forecasts For the Tropics Can't Often Be Trusted*)

For now, ensemble forecast guidance suggests we can't rule out at least tropical storm-force winds along the eastern Florida coast in the Thursday-Friday timeframe.







Tropical Storm Force Wind Probabilities

Chance of winds reaching or exceeding 39 mph.



What will ultimately determine how close Matthew comes to at least the southeast U.S. coast (Virginia Tidewater southward to the Carolinas and Florida) involves the timing and strength of upper-level high pressure along the East giving way to a southward dip in the jet stream, or upper trough, approaching from the central U.S. Here are the two scenarios:


*Bigger U.S. coastal threat: *Stronger and/or later-departing upper high pressure system off/near the Northeast coast with weaker and/or later-arriving upper-level trough from the Plains.
*Lower U.S. coastal threat: *Weaker and/or faster-departing upper high pressure system off/near Northeast coast with stronger and/or faster-arriving upper-level trough from the Plains.
Recent runs of forecast guidance suggests at least a decent chance of tropical storm-force winds near the coast of the Carolinas and southeast Virginia Friday into Saturday.

That said, the forecast remains highly uncertain, which is not uncommon for a forecast beyond 4 days out. The severity of any impacts will depend on how close the center of Matthew moves near the southeastern states.

Even if Matthew stays well to the east of Florida and the East Coast, dangerous swells, coastal flooding and beach erosion are likely, particularly from the Virginia Tidewater south late this week into the weekend.

We also cannot yet rule out a close call for the rest of the Northeast seaboard, including New England and even Atlantic Canada, later this weekend.

All interests in the Caribbean Sea, Bahamas, U.S. East Coast and Atlantic Canada should continue to monitor the progress of Matthew. Preparations in Jamaica, Haiti, Cuba and the Bahamas should be well underway. 

Check back with us frequently at weather.com for any important forecast updates.

*Storm Reports, Recap*
George F.L. Charles Airport on St. Lucia picked up 9.21 inches of rain Wednesday. On the south side of the island, Hewanorra Int'l Airport picked up 13.19 inches of rain in just 12 hours from 8 p.m. Wednesday through 8 a.m. Thursday, according to the Antigua Met Service.









A wind gust to 89 mph was reported in St. Pierre, Martinique, Wednesday evening. Some stations are elevated at 50 to 100 feet. Sustained winds of 39 mph were reported on the island of Barbados.











Matthew strengthened to a rare Category 5 late Friday evening, becoming the first Category 5 Atlantic basin hurricane since Hurricane Felix in early September 2007. 

(*MORE: Category 5 Hurricanes Prior to Matthew*)

Hurricane Matthew became the fifth hurricane of the 2016 Atlantic hurricane season early Thursday afternoon.

According to Colorado State University tropical scientist Dr. Phil Klotzbach, Matthew became the lowest latitude Category 5 hurricane in the Atlantic on record (beating the old record set by Ivan in 2004).

Some outer rainbands triggered flash flooding in Jamaica Sunday, hundreds of miles away from the center of Matthew. 

Interestingly Sunday night, a fortunately-placed NOAA buoy sampled Matthew's eye, providing valuable information for meteorologists. 
















https://weather.com/storms/hurrican...bean-haiti-jamaica-cuba-bahamas-forecast-oct2


----------



## criz0r (4 Out 2016 às 10:16)

Deve estar neste momento a fazer landfall no Haiti principalmente na Costa Ocidental. É um Senhor Furacão este Mathew.


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2016 às 10:19)

Está feio...
Durante o início da noite intensificou-se, depois entretanto a meio da madrugada o olho encobriu e a parede cedeu a sul, mas agora está outra vez fechada com aspecto imponente pouco antes do 1º landfall.
O campo dos ventos mais intensos e destruidores é relativamente pequeno, não chegam à capital por ex, mas maior que há uns dias atrás. Suponho que mesmo para um país como o Haiti tenham evacuado as pessoas das duas penínsulas e ilhas ocidentais do país devido ao vento e marés.

Até de madrugada tinha chovido mais na Republica Dominicana que no Haiti devido aquela banda convectiva a leste (há estações na RD com 200/400mm, não sei se credíveis ou se erros por vibração), mas hoje no Haiti será chuva torrencial durante uma eternidade









HURRICANE MATTHEW DISCUSSION NUMBER 24
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL142016
1100 PM EDT MON OCT 03 2016

An Air Force Reserve Hurricane Hunter aircraft this evening measured
two peak SFMR winds of 125 kt in the northeastern eyewall, along
with a peak flight-level wind of 129 kt. The lowest pressure
measured by a dropsonde has been 934 mb, down 6 mb since the
previous flight. Based on these data, the initial intensity has been
increased to 125 kt.

Matthew continues to move a little east of due north, or 010/07 kt.
There is no change to the previous short-term track forecast
reasoning. Matthew is expected to move northward around the western
periphery of a strong deep-layer ridge for the next 24 hours,
followed by a north-northwestward motion at 36 and 48 hours. That
portion of the new forecast track is essentially the same as the
previous advisory, bringing Matthew over the southwestern peninsula
of Haiti tonight and near or over eastern Cuba on Tuesday. Beyond 48
hours, the GFS has again trended westward, and now lies closer to
the UKMET model track. This change might be related to the
mid-/upper-level trough currently located over the eastern Gulf of
Mexico, which is now forecast to split, with the northern portion
lifting out to the northeast and dissipating while the southern
portion cuts of into a low pressure system that drops southward over
the northwestern Caribbean Sea by 36-48 hours. The new track
forecast has again been shifted westward closer to Florida, and lies
near a blend of the 18Z GFS and 12Z ECMWF model solutions.

Only slight weakening is expected during the next couple of days due
to Matthew interacting with the land masses of western Haiti and
eastern Cuba. After the hurricane emerges over the Atlantic waters
between Cuba and the Bahamas, low vertical wind shear and warm SSTs
of near 30C should help Matthew to recover some before southwesterly
wind shear increases by 96-120 hours and induces a faster rate of
weakening. The new NHC intensity forecast is basically identical to
the previous advisory, and closely follows the consensus model IVCN.

KEY MESSAGES:

1. Matthew is likely to produce devastating impacts from storm
surge, extreme winds, heavy rains, flash floods, and/or mudslides in
portions of the watch and warning areas in Haiti, Cuba, and the
Bahamas. Please consult statements from the meteorological services
and other government officials in those countries.

2. Direct hurricane impacts are possible in Florida later this
week. Tropical storm and/or hurricane watches are likely tomorrow
morning for portions of the Florida peninsula and the Florida Keys.

3. Tropical storm or hurricane conditions could affect portions of
Georgia, South Carolina, and North Carolina later this week or this
weekend, even if the center of Matthew remains offshore. It is too
soon to specify what, if any, direct impacts Matthew might have on
the remainder of the U.S. east coast farther north. At a minimum,
very dangerous beach and boating conditions are likely along much of
the U.S. east coast later this week and weekend.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 04/0300Z 16.9N 74.6W 125 KT 145 MPH
12H 04/1200Z 18.3N 74.5W 125 KT 145 MPH
24H 05/0000Z 20.0N 74.4W 120 KT 140 MPH
36H 05/1200Z 21.8N 75.2W 115 KT 130 MPH
48H 06/0000Z 23.4N 76.2W 110 KT 125 MPH
72H 07/0000Z 26.6N 78.7W 105 KT 120 MPH
96H 08/0000Z 30.0N 79.6W 100 KT 115 MPH
120H 09/0000Z 33.3N 77.6W 90 KT 105 MPH

$$
Forecaster Stewart


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2016 às 10:27)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  3 hHá 3 horas
Florida & Carolinas should prepare for Hurricane watches for Matthew as storm may parallel just off shore or deviate slightly to landfall.





18 retweets21 curtiram


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Out 2016 às 10:51)

Vince disse:


> Está feio...



Off-Topic: Estamos a falar do país mais pobre da América, mas se uma tempestade desta magnitude atingi-se qualquer outra área do mundo iria haver fatalidades... É verdadeiramente assustador...


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2016 às 10:57)

O campo de ventos mais fortes é mesmo pequeno, abaixo do normal num furacão desta categoria/intensidade. Tem cerca de 60 milhas de diâmetro, basicamente é a parede do olho como se viu nalguns gráficos e leituras de aviões.
Portanto, no que toca a destruição pura e dura por causa do vento sustentado de até 230km/h, só por muita incúria e distracção é que não se evacuam pessoas cerca de 100km para o interior ou da proximidade do mar devido à maré.
Já a precipitação é outra história, em países assim não dá para fugir muito dela, e esse deverá ser o maior problema penso eu, inundações rápidas e deslizamento de terras.


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Out 2016 às 11:58)

Vince disse:


> Já a precipitação é outra história, em países assim não dá para fugir muito dela



Pelo prognóstico do GFS, nos mapas da run 06z, a costa ocidental dos EUA e do Canadá irá sofrer com precipitações fora do comum com a passagem do Matthew... Sem dúvida, as autoridades americanas agiram bem em lançar o pré-aviso por causa das consequências prováveis do furação.


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2016 às 11:58)

Landfall na península de Tiburon no Haiti
Está quase a chegar outro avião RECON


----------



## AMFC (4 Out 2016 às 12:41)

Pobre Haiti, um país com imensas fragilidades a ser atingido por esta "besta" só se pode esperar o pior 
O percurso previsto para o Matthew é simplesmente aterrador, parte oriental de Cuba e Bahamas vão ser duramente atingidas.
Depois mesmo que não faça landall na costa oriental dos EUA tudo indica que ao percorrer toda a costa da Florida até à Carolina do Norte e com a potência que ainda terá, irá causar imensos problemas com inundações generalizadas devido à chuva e maré de tempestade e danos causados pelo vento. Um furacão a ter muito conta, que tudo indica irá deixar uma pesada fatura em vidas humanas e bens materiais.


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2016 às 12:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2016 às 13:03)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  41 minHá 41 minutos
7:20 am ET: #Hurricane #Matthew making landfall just west of Les Cayes, Haiti, this morning with winds of 145 mph.





137 retweets68 curtiram


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2016 às 13:16)

Vince disse:


> O campo de ventos mais fortes é mesmo pequeno, abaixo do normal num furacão desta categoria/intensidade. Tem cerca de 60 milhas de diâmetro, basicamente é a parede do olho como se viu nalguns gráficos e leituras de aviões.
> Portanto, no que toca a destruição pura e dura por causa do vento sustentado de até 230km/h, só por muita incúria e distracção é que não se evacuam pessoas cerca de 100km para o interior ou da proximidade do mar devido à maré.
> Já a precipitação é outra história, em países assim não dá para fugir muito dela, e esse deverá ser o maior problema penso eu, inundações rápidas e deslizamento de terras.



Depende... e estás mal habituado  Nem o governo nem os habitantes devem ter dinheiro para evacuar. Um desastre ao estilo Katrina é bem possível. Quem vive numa tenda para onde é que vai evacuar?





O sudoeste haitiano tem mais de 1 milhão de pessoas (a imagem é da proliferação de doenças e isso é para ignorar). Para um país rico já seria um problema. Como será para um país falido?


----------



## criz0r (4 Out 2016 às 13:21)

Deixo aqui um vídeo que a "Radio Television of Caraibes" postou no Facebook há cerca de 21m,

https://www.facebook.com/radiotelevisioncaraibes/


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2016 às 13:22)




----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2016 às 13:34)

mais um video do mesmo senhor...


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2016 às 13:45)

Fica esta para a posteridade...


----------



## criz0r (4 Out 2016 às 13:51)

https://www.facebook.com/radiotelevisioncaraibes


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2016 às 14:17)

video em diret, algures pelo Haiti
https://www.periscope.tv/juno7/1MnxnnwYOXExO


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2016 às 14:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2016 às 14:39)

Michael Ventrice‏ @MJVentrice

*Newest ECMWF HP Cluster showing 100% of members for #Matthew to landfall over #Florida as Cat 2-3, with 75% of members impacting #NYC ~120hr*


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2016 às 14:57)




----------



## Vince (4 Out 2016 às 15:07)

Como é habitual o furacão a ressentir-se de imediato mal o centro entra em terra e das serras prejudicarem o fluxo de ar quente e húmido. Por vezes nestas circunstâncias devido a atrito o centro chega mesmo a relocar-se noutra posição baralhando previsões. Uma das dúvidas que existe é saber que intensidade terá depois de passar também na ponta leste de Cuba. À partida como são pequenas interacções com terra recuperará rapidamente, para azar das Bahamas e restantes. Mas temos que esperar para ver.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2016 às 15:20)

*
John Morales
&#8207;@JohnMoralesNBC6
The Euro ensemble shows a few South Florida landfalls but the bulk of the hurricanes end up offshore. Spread has narrowed tremendously*

*59m
Levi Cowan‏ @TropicalTidbits

The 12Z sounding from Kingston shows what is essentially zero wind shear over Hurricane #Matthew. Favorable conditions await it in Bahamas.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2016 às 15:29)

*Jacqueline Charles ‏@Jacquiecharles 52m52 minutes ago
"The situation in the Nippes is truly catastrophic," says Sen. Nenel Cassy. #MatthewHaiti @MiamiHerald *


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2016 às 15:33)

*Jacqueline Charles ‏@Jacquiecharles 52m52 minutes ago
"The situation in the Nippes is truly catastrophic," says Sen. Nenel Cassy. #MatthewHaiti @MiamiHerald *


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2016 às 15:51)

e a imaginação faz coisas do caraça....
frame da imagem de satélite desta manhã...
a fonte assegura que não é fake, mas fico com muitas dúvidas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2016 às 15:57)

*Mike Seidel* ‏@mikeseidel  6 minHá 6 minutos
High tide and wave action ahead of #HurricaneMatthew heavily damaged this beachfront restaurant at Siboney Beach #Cuba





5 retweets3 curtiram


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2016 às 16:09)

Regressou à água com 951mb


----------



## AMFC (4 Out 2016 às 16:13)

Vendo a imagem colocada acima pelo Vince, logo no inicio é muito parecido com a tua, talvez seja mesmo real.



e a imaginação faz coisas do caraça....
frame da imagem de satélite desta manhã...
a fonte assegura que não é fake, mas fico com muitas dúvidas.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2016 às 16:18)

lserpa disse:


> e a imaginação faz coisas do caraça....
> frame da imagem de satélite desta manhã...
> a fonte assegura que não é fake, mas fico com muitas dúvidas.



'Falso' não é. 6:45 EDT são 10:45 UTC:











Ilusão de ótica, sim. Mas não deixa de ter 'piada' tendo em conta a prevalência de magia negra lá no sítio...


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2016 às 16:19)

Orion disse:


> Ilusão de ótica, sim. Mas não deixa de ter 'piada' tendo em conta a prevalência de magia negra lá no sítio...


Lolololo


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2016 às 16:27)

Orion disse:


> 'Falso' não é. 6:45 EDT são 10:45 UTC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








10:45 UTC lá foi mesmo no amanhecer. Não é possível discernir nada no visível/RGB.


----------



## AMFC (4 Out 2016 às 16:39)

isto está a ficar muito complicado, na última actualização do NHC toda a costa oriental, até mesmo Nova Iorque pode ser afectada.


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2016 às 16:45)

Próxima fase, ESTE de Cuba dentro de poucas horas. 
Só depois disso é que se terá uma melhor noção do rumo do furacão, cuba não é propriamente uma ilha baixa...


----------



## AMFC (4 Out 2016 às 16:49)

A questão é que o olho vai tocar o extremo oriental de Cuba ficando assim pouco tempo em terra, vai perder por isso pouca intensidade e nas Bahamas a temperatura da água ronda os 28c.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2016 às 16:50)

*Matthew rainbow loop* 
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/14L/imagery/rb_lalo-animated.gif


----------



## criz0r (4 Out 2016 às 16:52)

Já está a caminho de Cuba,

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/14L/imagery/vis_lalo-animated.gif

O Furacão segundo as previsões manterá uma rota paralela à Costa Oriental dos EUA e com ele os fortes ventos que aliados à agitação marítima poderão fazer estragos consideráveis. Penso que a preocupação será mais evidente na Flórida.


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2016 às 17:00)

AMFC disse:


> A questão é que o olho vai tocar o extremo oriental de Cuba ficando assim pouco tempo em terra, vai perder por isso pouca intensidade e nas Bahamas a temperatura da água ronda os 28c.


não esquecer que o furacão não é só o olho, mas sim toda a sua estrutura e precisamente onde parte do furacão vai passar é superior a 500 metros, o ponto mais alto de Cuba tem quase 2000 metros.
''a Sierra de Turquino que alcanza su máxima elevación en el Pico Turquino (1 974 metros sobre el nivel del mar), el más alto de Cuba. ''
Fonte: Mipais.cuba


----------



## AMFC (4 Out 2016 às 17:05)

Claro, mas todas as previsões indicam que ele sai de Cuba pelo menos na categoria 3.


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2016 às 17:14)

Vince disse:


> Como é habitual o furacão a ressentir-se de imediato mal o centro entra em terra e das serras prejudicarem o fluxo de ar quente e húmido. Por vezes nestas circunstâncias devido a atrito o centro chega mesmo a relocar-se noutra posição baralhando previsões. Uma das dúvidas que existe é saber que intensidade terá depois de passar também na ponta leste de Cuba. À partida como são pequenas interacções com terra recuperará rapidamente, para azar das Bahamas e restantes. Mas temos que esperar para ver.



Toda aquela península de Tiburon é extremamente montanhosa, com montanhas a superarem os 2000m de altitude.
Faço ideia a barreira de precipitação que geraram. Os rios devem estar com caudais gigantes!
:O

Era inevitável que o furacão se ressentisse.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2016 às 17:15)

*Local Now* ‏@LocalNowTWC  11 minHá 11 minutos
LIVE coverage of #Matthew continues on @LocalNowTWC for subscribers in, FL, GA & SC. Hurricane & T.S. Watches now up for part of FL E. coast





12 retweets8 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2016 às 17:19)

* 12z GFS is showing an amazing environment for intensification in the Bahamas as the system nears Florida. *


----------



## criz0r (4 Out 2016 às 17:21)

AnDré disse:


> Faço ideia a barreira de precipitação que geraram. Os rios devem estar com caudais gigantes!


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2016 às 17:28)

Os 951Hpa estão a manter-se.


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2016 às 17:37)

Tem aqui mais outro video!!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2016 às 17:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> * 12z GFS is showing an amazing environment for intensification in the Bahamas as the system nears Florida. *


----------



## lserpa (4 Out 2016 às 17:49)

Radar meteorológico Este de cuba para quem quiser acompanhar


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2016 às 17:52)

*Karl A. Jean-Jeune* ‏@KarlJeanJeune  11 minHá 11 minutos
*Bridge on La Digue in #PetitGoave destroyed, making it impossible to reach the south part of #Haiti*. #Matthew


 *Karl A. Jean-Jeune* ‏@KarlJeanJeune  14 minHá 14 minutos
*Two (2) people dead in Petit-Goâve according to the mayor*. #Matthew


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2016 às 18:04)

Report from Haiti
Haiti / Matthew

Haiti is heavily hit by Matthew

Roofs flew, houses and destroyed plantations, houses flooded, rivers in flood, waves of the sea overflowing, crowded roads, thousands of evacuees, this is a summary assessment of the Matthew passage on Haiti until morning, Tuesday 4 October 2016 learned Vant Bef Info.

However, it is still difficult for the authorities to make a true assessment taking into account strong winds and showers that continue over parts of the South, Southeast, Nippes, west and Grand'Anse, among others.

The National Meteorological Centre (CNM) maintains vigilance Red alert on Haiti relative to the passage of Hurricane Matthew who is still level 4 and advance quickly this morning to the departments of Artibonite, Centre, North and Nord'Ouest has been learned in drafting Vant Bef Info.

Faced with this situation, the people in affected areas flock to temporary shelters when the number was up to before midnight last night to 6416 displaced people in the Greater South and West, according to the Civil Protection Directorate ( DPC). Several coastal towns of the southern peninsula are partially flooded by the sea such as Anse D'Hainault, Tiburon, Les Cayes, Boucan Chardonniere The Irishman, Dame Marie, the English says the CPD.

Flood risks are very severe compared to the rise of the sea. There are also increased risks of landslides and landslide land land in some places, have informed the authorities that require particular to the population to remain vigilant and follow the instructions.

All communications by air and sea are banned until further notice, say the authorities.

Vant Bef Info


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2016 às 18:08)

_163730 1908N 07415W 6967 02702 9498 +143 +116 084012 020 031 001 00


*949.8mb pressure - lowest measured since the eye pass over Haiti. Looks like it could be starting to reorganise now.*_


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2016 às 19:23)

http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar_lite.php?rid=gmo


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2016 às 21:52)

https://twitter.com/AP/status/783399411858673664


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2016 às 21:58)




----------



## Vince (4 Out 2016 às 22:19)

HURRICANE MATTHEW DISCUSSION NUMBER 27
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL142016
500 PM EDT TUE OCT 04 2016

The eye of Hurricane Matthew is not as distinct as it was earlier
today, and the change in the overall pattern suggests that the
cyclone is a little weaker due to the interaction with the nearby
high terrain. The initial intensity has been lowered to 120 kt and
some slight additional weakening could occur tonight while Matthew's
circulation continues to interact with Cuba and Hispaniola. Once
Matthew moves into the Bahamas, the environment is favorable for the
hurricane to maintain category 4 status for the next 2 days. Some
weakening is anticipated beyond 3 days due to an increase of the
wind shear.

Earlier reconnaissance aircraft fixes, satellite and radar data from
Cuba indicate that Matthew is moving toward the north or 360 degrees
at about 8 kt. The hurricane continues to be steered by the flow
around the western edge of a subtropical ridge. Most of the global
models build the ridge westward, and this pattern should force the
hurricane to turn toward the northwest across the Bahamas and to the
waters just east of Florida. The most interesting change this
afternoon is that the ECMWF has forecast a stronger western Atlantic
ridge than in previous runs. This evolution resulted in an
additional leftward shift of the ECMWF track and consequently, the
NHC forecast has also been adjusted to the left, necessitating the
southward extension of the hurricane watch in Florida. Beyond 3
days, the ridge is forecast to move eastward, allowing Matthew to
turn northward and then northeastward.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2016 às 23:38)

Como esperado, houve grandes inundações no Haiti e República Dominicana, já a Jamaica felizmente acabou sendo menos afetada que o esperado.
Fortes chuvas devem seguir por pelo menos mais 24 horas, devido ao lento deslocamento do ciclone.
Cuba deve sentir o pior do ciclone nas próximas 24 horas.

Vídeos do Haiti:






Momento do landfall





Matthew se tornou ciclone que mais tempo manteve categoria 4/5 em Outubro desde o começo dos registros, superando Mitch e Wilma que mantiveram essa intensidade por 78 horas. 
Até o momento Matthew está a 96 horas como categoria 4/5, e esse valor deve aumentar muito ainda.

Haiti


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2016 às 23:47)

Há ainda muitos relatos díspares no que concerne ao número dos mortos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2016 às 23:54)

AFP news agency &#8207;@AFP · 2m2 minutes ago 

*#BREAKING Hurricane Matthew leaves four dead in Dominican Republic: official*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2016 às 23:55)




----------



## lserpa (5 Out 2016 às 00:30)

Landfall eminente 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (5 Out 2016 às 00:52)

Ventos sustentados de 150km/h reportados em baracoa neste momento e landfall no este de cuba . Em direto no cuba vision 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (5 Out 2016 às 09:30)

Nos EUA, Florida é o estado que será mais fortemente atingido pelo Furacão Mathew e o alerta é óbvio.


> Earlier this week Florida Gov. Rick Scott declared a state of emergency for the entire state. In doing so, he warned that a direct hit by Matthew could lead to "massive destruction" on a level unseen since Hurricane Andrew devastated the Miami area in 1992.



Toda essa zona Este a Norte de Florida, no Sul dos EUA, pode ser afetada. Outros estados daí, como Georgia e Carlinas do Sul e do Norte estão vigilantes, especialmente as regiões costeiras dos mesmos.

Fonte: http://edition.cnn.com/2016/10/05/us/hurricane-matthew-florida-carolinas/index.html


----------



## lserpa (5 Out 2016 às 09:35)

À passagem pelo Haiti  ainda. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (5 Out 2016 às 09:41)

https://modis.gsfc.nasa.gov/gallery/individual.php?db_date=2016-10-05

"Por cima" de Haiti. Massivo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2016 às 09:59)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  1 hHá 1 hora
ECMWF 00z track thru 72-hrs is nearly the same as Tues 12z model run. Pretty bad for 2/3 of Florida Atlantic coastline w/landfall










16 retweets5 curtiram


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Out 2016 às 10:19)

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...ve-nas-caraibas-e-obriga-a-evacuacoes-nos-eua
*Furacão Matthew mata pelo menos nove nas Caraíbas e obriga a evacuações nos EUA*

O furacão Matthew matou pelo menos nove pessoas no Haiti e República Dominicana, causou fortes cheias e forçou centenas de milhares de pessoas a deixar as suas casas, na pior tempestade em quase dez anos nas Caraíbas.





As primeiras evacuações foram ordenadas nos Estados Unidos perante a aproximação da tempestade.

Até ao momento foram contabilizados nove mortos – *cinco no Haiti* e quatro na República Dominicana. A dimensão dos estragos ainda não é clara, com a proteção civil do Haiti a acusar dificuldades de comunicação com o sul depois dos fortes ventos e chuvas destruírem as linhas telefónicas.

No Haiti registaram-se também pelo menos dez feridos, 200 casas destruídas no sul do país e 14 mil deslocados, com o ministro do Interior, Yanick Joseph, a apelar à ajuda de organizações não-governamentais internacionais, ainda que sob a liderança do Governo.

O colapso de uma ponte cortou a única estrada que liga Port-au-Prince à península que compõe o sul do Haiti.

“Vai ser difícil encontrar uma rota alternativa”, disse o porta-voz da proteção civil, Edgar Celestin, à agência AFP.

Depois do Haiti, o Matthew moveu-se para Cuba, tocando terra pela 01:00 e movendo-se para norte a 15 quilómetros por hora, segundo o Centro Nacional de Furacões dos Estados Unidos.

Nos Estados Unidos foram ativados planos de emergência: o estado da Carolina do Sul informou que vai deslocar 1,1 milhões de pessoas da costa a partir de hoje, tentando movê-los pelo menos 160 quilómetros para o interior. A Georgia declarou estado de emergência em 13 condados.

Cinco mortos no Haiti??? Duvido muito que este número não seja muito superior, dada a intensidade e a falta de notícias relativamente à zona mais afectada...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2016 às 11:59)

*Dina Knightly* ‏@ladypilot70  18 minHá 18 minutos
Hurricane #Matthew headed toward #Florida #FLWX Watch the forecast right now:

2 retweets1 curtiu


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Out 2016 às 12:03)

Segundo a última run do GFS, Matthew em modo pião...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2016 às 15:05)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  32 minHá 32 minutos
Eye of Hurricane Matthew reforming quickly after getting stuck on eastern Cuba. Nassau Bahamas should prepare for major hurricane conditions






34 retweets19 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2016 às 15:45)

Waves are getting higher!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2016 às 16:05)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  4 minHá 4 minutos
*The #hurricane warning has now been expanded northward to the Flagler/Volusia County Line in in Florida. #Matthew*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2016 às 16:26)

*Mike Theiss* ‏@MikeTheiss  1 hHá 1 horaCuba
Extreme damage from storm surge and category 4 force winds in Baracoa, Cuba. #HurricaneMatthew

The Weather Channel e Extreme Nature




105 retweets57 curtiram


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2016 às 16:56)

Bahamas...






Muita comunidade costeira mas longos recifes  Danos significativos na maré de tempestade mas, em geral, não deverão ser catastróficos. A população é relativamente pouca (+-380k).

Orografia não muito acidentada  Pouca proteção face aos ventos mas o perigo de inundações relâmpago é minimizado. A qualidade das contruções é tendencialmente muito superior. Ainda assim, danos significativos devem ser esperados.

Há pouco em Nassau... 65 milímetros de água precipitável 






Em suma, um C3 será sempre um evento perigoso. Acrescento que há que ter cuidado com os cocos voadores


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2016 às 17:02)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  3 minHá 3 minutos
*GFS 12z model Landfall sfc pressure ~945 mb consistent w/Category 4 (115-knots) along FLA coast ... follows I-95 north to Jax . Disaster*.










18 retweets5 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2016 às 18:10)

*Matthew Wimberly* ‏@matt_wimberly  19 minHá 19 minutos
*WW3 model continues to project very angry seas on FL's east coast from #Matthew w/ 37ft swells around core of storm. Terrifying.*





4 retweets2 curtiram


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2016 às 19:08)

> Hurricane Matthew, the fiercest Caribbean storm in almost a decade, powered toward the Bahamas and Florida's eastern coast early on Wednesday after battering Haiti and Cuba with torrential rains and killing at least 17 people.





> Hundreds of thousands of people had been evacuated from the path of the Matthew, which caused severe flooding and killed four people in the Dominican Republic as well as at least 13 in Haiti, the two countries that share the island of Hispaniola.





> Authorities said on Wednesday five people in Haiti were crushed by trees and six were swept away by swollen rivers.
> 
> "More than 1,000 homes have been damaged or destroyed by the flood waters and violent winds," said Ernst Ais, the mayor of the town of Cavaillon, near Les Cayes. He said a mother and three children died in floodwaters in his town.
> 
> Three men were killed in Leogane, near Port-au-Prince, when a coconut palm fell on their home, the mayor there said.





> There were no immediate reports of deaths, casualties or major damage in Cuba, where the government emphasized hurricane preparation. But Matthew did thrash the tourist town of Baracoa in the province of Guantanamo, gutting many houses and dumping hunks of cement, wooden beams, roof tiles and fallen electrical lines on the streets.



*Hurricane Matthew kills at least 17, takes aim at Bahamas, U.S.*

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-storm-matthew-idUSKCN1250G2

---

*Hurricane Matthew: UN says 350,000 Haitians in need of assistance *

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ew-leaves-haiti-facing-humanitarian-crisis-un

O pior vem a seguir.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2016 às 19:46)

*In 48 hours, the 12Z EURO has #Matthew with a Cape Canaveral landfall then a turn to the N up the coast. 10+ year no major streak may end.


At 72 hours, the 12Z EURO takes the center of #Matthew into Charleston. Cat 2/3. *One model run* Regardless of exact track, impacts coming.*


https://twitter.com/hurrtrackerapp


----------



## AMFC (5 Out 2016 às 20:36)

http://www.portnassauwebcam.com/

Live cam Nassau Bahamas, já chove e vento a aumentar a cada minuto. Marina vazia, os iates já se puseram a milhas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2016 às 21:12)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  4 minHá 4 minutos
Definition of landfall is lowest pressure / center of #Matthew intersecting a coast. ECMWF model on very edge of qualifying #semantics +48h














5 retweets3 curtiram


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2016 às 00:38)

Estive agora mesmo a ver a CubaVision a televisão Cubana e as imagens da cidade de Baracoa são impressionantes, a destruição é semelhante ao mais recente terramoto em Itália, Segundo os meteorologistas locais o mar avançou 40 metros durante a passagem do Mathew. Não existem ainda muitas imagens do Haiti, presumo que a destruição tenha sido de tal ordem que os mídia nem querem passar imagens.

Cenário actual do Mathew a caminho das Bahamas,


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2016 às 05:23)

https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783735842544156672




https://twitter.com/paulythegun/status/783670802520694785

*At Least 25 Dead After Hurricane Matthew Pounds Haiti, Eastern Cuba*

https://weather.com/news/news/hurricane-matthew-haiti-cuba-latest-news

*Hurricane Matthew: Two million people in US urged to evacuate as Barack Obama warns of 'serious storm' *

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...leven-dead-as-un-warns-of-worst-humanitarian/


----------



## dASk (6 Out 2016 às 09:21)

Está a começar a ficar agressivo em Nassau. Para quem quiser acompanhar em directo na webcam aqui fica o link. http://www.portnassauwebcam.com/


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2016 às 09:42)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  2 hHá 2 horas
Potential for a Category 5 hurricane is worrisome ... Nothing to stop #Matthew on way to Florida except inner-core eye replacement.




*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  2 hHá 2 horas
Gets worse: ECMWF 00z deepens Matthew to 930 mb in next 18-hours prior to landfall *south* of previous solutions b/t West Palm & Ft Pierce















86 retweets42 curtiram


----------



## AMFC (6 Out 2016 às 09:44)

Incrível  mesmo, a chuva e o vento são impressionantes, nem sei como ainda há electricidade. O Olho do Matthew está próximo, podendo mesmo acertar em cheio.



dASk disse:


> Está a começar a ficar agressivo em Nassau. Para quem quiser acompanhar em directo na webcam aqui fica o link. http://www.portnassauwebcam.com/


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2016 às 10:18)

Boas, sim é imperceptível através da Webcam, as condições devem estar agrestes, incrível este Furacão que desde que passou a Tempestade Tropical há umas semanas atrás tem vindo deixar um rasto de destruição à sua passagem.


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2016 às 11:42)

Claramente visível um agravamento da situação à medida que o olho passa ao largo das Bahamas,

http://www.portnassauwebcam.com/


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2016 às 13:23)

As primeiras bandas de Instabilidade provenientes do Mathew a mostrarem a sua força em West Palm Beach, na Flórida.












https://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/atlantic/2016/Hurricane-Matthew?map=sat

https://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/atlantic/2016/Hurricane-Matthew?map=radar

Webcam em directo de West Palm Beach:

http://www.earthcam.com/usa/florida/manalapan/palmbeach/?cam=manalapan_palmbeach


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2016 às 14:12)

Joe Bastardi &#8207;@BigJoeBastardi 3m3 minutes ago Notre Dame, IN

*We have strong cat 4 at landfall, crossing the gulf stream could see this go sub 920 and cat 5. Tom Downs here at weatherbell same concern*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2016 às 15:23)

*Hurricane Matthew death toll rises to 65 in Haiti, total toll 69*
Reuters, Thu Oct 6, 2016 | 10:08am EDT
_Hurricane Matthew has killed at least 69 people, the death toll in struggling Haiti alone rising to 65, local officials said, as the storm headed northward on Thursday battering the Bahamas en route to Florida.
Haiti´s civil protection service put the toll in the impoverished Caribbean nation at 23 dead, many killed by falling trees, flying debris and swollen rivers. The interior ministry, a local mayor and other local delegates confirmed 42 other deaths to Reuters across Haiti.
That included a group of 24 people killed in the coastal town of Roche-a-Bateau. ..._
_http://www.reuters.com/article/us-storm-matthew-haiti-toll-idUSKCN1261IN_


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Out 2016 às 15:48)

Matthew está passando pelas Bahamas neste momento e está se intensificando de maneira rápida e a pressão já está perto de 930 mbar.

Os 4000 dias sem um grande furacão atingir os EUA, devem ser encerrados amanhã.
Não descarto um landafall como forte categoria 4 ou 5, visto que o ciclone vai passar pela corrente do Golfo.

Nassau sendo durante impactada pelo ciclone neste momento.
Matthew está a quase 6 dias como um grande furacão, maior sequência de dias desde Ivan em 2004.






Olho limpando






Nassau, Bahamas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Out 2016 às 16:00)

MATTHEW SE FORTALECE PARA CATEGORIA 4.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2016 às 16:20)

Furacão Matthew e Nicole


----------



## AMFC (6 Out 2016 às 16:57)

http://www.wftv.com/watch-live

Orlando TV a fazer acompanhamento ao vivo.


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2016 às 17:06)

Não dá tréguas de facto este poderoso Furacão, arrisco num landfall em Cat5 na Flórida.



> 000
> WTNT64 KNHC 061552
> TCUAT4
> 
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2016 às 18:25)

*Michael Lowry* ‏@MichaelRLowry  41 minHá 41 minutos
The potential for 9 ft of storm #surge #flooding in NE Florida is off-the-charts extreme. More than 1-in-500 year storm tide event. #Matthew





63 retweets25 curtiram


----------



## lserpa (6 Out 2016 às 19:24)

Nassau 

Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2016 às 19:33)

*Michael Ventrice* ‏@MJVentrice  9 minHá 9 minutos
Double eyewall structure of Major Hurricane #Matthew is now showing up nicely in our high-resolution radar imagery





20 retweets12 curtiram




*Michael Ventrice* ‏@MJVentrice  18 minHá 18 minutos
Wow... newest HWRF indicating a *double eyewall* structure wrt Major Hurricane #Matthew as it approaches eastern coast of Florida





36 retweets26 curtiram


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Out 2016 às 21:14)

*Furacão continua a matar no Haiti*
06 out, 2016 - 16:44

“Matthew” já fez mais de 100 mortos só em dois países. Aproxima-se agora das Bahamas e dos Estados Unidos.



O furacão “Matthew” já fez, pelo menos, 140 mortos, 136 no Haiti e quatro na República Dominicana.

A tempestade segue agora para as Bahamas e a caminho da Florida, nos Estados Unidos.

O “Matthew” voltou a ganhar força nas últimas horas e sopra ventos de 220 quilómetros/hora, segundo o Centro Nacional de Furacões dos Estados Unidos. As autoridades estão em alerta máximo, o risco de destruição pode ser “catastrófico”.

A mesma fonte adianta que o olho do furacão está a cerca de 300 quilómetros de West Palm Beach e a 40 quilómetros de Nassau, capital das Bahamas.

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/65388/furacao_continua_a_matar_no_haiti?utm_source=rss

É de salientar o "pelo menos"...


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2016 às 22:29)




----------



## NunoBrito (6 Out 2016 às 23:08)

LIVE: Hurricane Matthew WATCH - Live Images


FOX 10 Phoenix


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Out 2016 às 23:22)

Freeport, Bahamas na parede do olho neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Out 2016 às 23:23)

Quase 800 mm de chuva até o momento: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITHEBAHA5#history





Foto: Tomás WRuas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Out 2016 às 23:32)




----------



## lserpa (6 Out 2016 às 23:50)

Ainda nas Bahamas ... definitivamente uma posição que compromete a própria vida em caso de projeção de objetos, facilmente seria perfurado ou até mesmo decapitado! 




Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (7 Out 2016 às 00:27)

Não é novidade nenhuma, mas estava a ver a emissão dessa Fox10Phoenix (principalmente a conferência de imprensa de um senhor com o boné da Marinha, julgo eu (não apanhei o nome nem a função dele), e o nível de informação passada aos cidadãos é de alta qualidade e não deixa quaisquer dúvidas a ninguém do que é que se vai passar, do que é cada cada um deve e não deve fazer, e não há cá falinhas mansas nem um "atenuar" da situação... estão preparados para o pior.. vão haver inundações significativas... vão haver estragos significativos... vai ser devastador... etc... passam a informação que o que vem é o pior... e todas as autoridades têm tudo planeado ao pormenor... é realmente uma outra realidade em termos de preparação e profissionalização de todos os agentes que lidam com estas tempestades...


----------



## lserpa (7 Out 2016 às 00:55)

ecobcg disse:


> Não é novidade nenhuma, mas estava a ver a emissão dessa Fox10Phoenix (principalmente a conferência de imprensa de um senhor com o boné da Marinha, julgo eu (não apanhei o nome nem a função dele), e o nível de informação passada aos cidadãos é de alta qualidade e não deixa quaisquer dúvidas a ninguém do que é que se vai passar, do que é cada cada um deve e não deve fazer, e não há cá falinhas mansas nem um "atenuar" da situação... estão preparados para o pior.. vão haver inundações significativas... vão haver estragos significativos... vai ser devastador... etc... passam a informação que o que vem é o pior... e todas as autoridades têm tudo planeado ao pormenor... é realmente uma outra realidade em termos de preparação e profissionalização de todos os agentes que lidam com estas tempestades...


E outra, o "firesheef" first responders, deixaram de socorrer a chamadas do 911 assim que os ventos sustentados forem superiores a 50mph! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2016 às 08:51)

http://radar.weather.gov/lite/N0R/MLB_loop.gif


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2016 às 08:58)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  3 minHá 3 minutos
Gusts over 70 mph are now affecting the east coast of #Florida. Peak gust so far: 74 mph at the USAF wind tower at Cape Canaveral. #Matthew





21 retweets12 curtiram


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Out 2016 às 09:50)

Partindo do ditado "what goes around comes around" pergunto até que ponto o Matthew pode influenciar o estado do tempo em Portugal, v.g., Açores. É que não é assim tão longe ...


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2016 às 09:56)

O olho deste "Senhor" encontra-se a escassas milhas de Orlando, FL. A sua possível trajectória é impressionante, não sendo algo incomum naquela zona do planeta mas parece não querer deixar as Caraíbas,











https://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/atlantic/2016/Hurricane-Matthew


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2016 às 10:00)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  3 minHá 3 minutos
*#Matthew 5am update. No change in intensity (120 mph; Cat. 3). #Hurricane warnings dropped south of Jupiter Inlet, FL.

5 AM Advisory:
Winds still at 120 mph, pressure down yet again, 938 mb. Somehow it's managing to strengthen again.


SUMMARY OF 500 AM EDT...0900 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...28.2N 80.0W
ABOUT 40 MI...65 KM ESE OF CAPE CANAVERAL FLORIDA
ABOUT 90 MI...150 KM SE OF DAYTONA BEACH FLORIDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...120 MPH...195 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNW OR 330 DEGREES AT 13 MPH...20 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...938 MB...27.70 INCHES*


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2016 às 10:11)

Site com várias transmissões em simultâneo para quem quiser acompanhar a situação na Flórida,

http://www.mediaite.com/online/watch-live-coverage-of-hurricane-matthew-hitting-florida/


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Out 2016 às 10:14)

Maria Papoila disse:


> até que ponto o Matthew pode influenciar o estado do tempo em Portugal, v.g., Açores.



Maria, creio que nem os maiores especialistas conseguirão responder a essa questão. 
Os modelos de previsão de médio e longo prazo estão uma confusão: tão depressa um envia os restos do Matthew para o Golfo do México; ou  há uma fusão com a Nicole e continuam "valsando" no mar dos Sargaços durante vários dias, para depois irem algures para o Atlântico... O ECM envia-os no sentido dos Açores dentro de 240 horas; o GFS também envia o Nicole para os Açores em 264 horas e o Matthew após uma segunda passagem pelas Bahamas desaparece sem rasto; o GEM funde-os, coloca o sistema fortalecido a atingir os Açores em 210 horas e depois o sul do país após as 240 horas; o JMA envia-o ao longo da costa dos EUA como é habitual nos restantes furações.
Portanto, podes imaginar a confusão que aqui vai. O que nos resta é esperar e ver as previsões com um prazo máximo de 72 horas, pois anda tudo demasiado incerto...


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2016 às 10:45)

Estragos já bastante consideráveis em South Palm Beach, em directo:


O olho está praticamente "colado" a Orlando.


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2016 às 13:08)

As imagens da CNN são aterradoras a mostrar o mar literalmente a invadir os rios da região que por sua vez já estão a inundar as ruas de Daytona Beach. A velocidade média do vento visível na Webcam é impressionante.

http://www.surfline.com/surf-report/daytona-beach-florida_5332/


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2016 às 13:39)

News This Second &#8207;@NewsThisSecond  2 min
*At least 478 died in Haiti from Hurricane #Matthew*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2016 às 14:19)

*Mark Sudduth* ‏@hurricanetrack  29 minHá 29 minutos
Wow! Compare yesterday afternoon to now! Surge!











14 retweets9 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2016 às 14:43)

*Michael Ventrice* ‏@MJVentrice  2 minHá 2 minutosSomerville, MA
*Article by @weatherchannel: "The 7-11ft storm surge from FL to SC is greater or equal to what NJ-NY observed by Superstorm Sandy in 10/2012"*





3 retweets1 curtiu


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2016 às 15:00)

*WESH 2 NewsConta verificada*‏@WESH
*#BREAKING: People who refused to evacuate are now calling for help now as Hurricane Matthew's western eyewall brushes past Cape Canaveral.

https://twitter.com/WESH*


----------



## ecobcg (7 Out 2016 às 15:50)

Situação actual, com o "olho" a evoluir ali sempre paralelamente à costa, mas sem chegar a terra. Ainda assim, muita precipitação e ventos fortes a assolar toda aquela área...


----------



## ecobcg (7 Out 2016 às 16:42)

Daytona Beach...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2016 às 16:58)

http://tropicalatlantic.com/recon/recon.cgi?basin=al&year=2016&storm=Matthew


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (7 Out 2016 às 17:09)

Esta imagem, captada por um meteorologista, mostra o momento em que o furacão chegou ao Haiti...

Uma caveira, hein?


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2016 às 17:12)




----------



## lserpa (7 Out 2016 às 17:16)

JoãoLuísAguiar disse:


> Esta imagem, captada por um meteorologista, mostra o momento em que o furacão chegou ao Haiti...
> 
> Uma caveira, hein?


Por acaso já tinha postado isto  mal ficou disponível no Twitter... o que é certo é que já vai em 4 centenas de fatalidades!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2016 às 17:24)

*Gabe Gutierrez* ‏@gabegutierrez  15 minHá 15 minutos
Toppled church steeple in Jacksonville #HurricaneMatthew





37 retweets13 curtiram


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2016 às 17:25)

> HURRICANE MATTHEW (2016)
> Hurricane Matthew is 90 miles southeast of Jacksonville, Fla., as western eyewall continues to brush coast of Florida - NHC



http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/livecoverage/breaking-news-now/lc-BBwWqhK

A cidade de Jacksonville e Carolina do Sul são neste momento o foco das atenções,segundo os meteorologistas da NHC poder-se-ão registar inundações tão ou mais severas que a Super Tempestade Sandy de 2012.

Algumas inundações em curso no Orange Park em Jacksonville nas webcams,

http://www.actionnewsjax.com/weather/skycams

EDIT: Imagens da CNN em directo, o mar a entrar na cidade de St. Agustine.

http://livetvcafe.net/video/W5Y3H3R4G4GD/CNN


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2016 às 17:43)

Haaretz.com &#8207;@haaretzcom · 2m2 minutes ago

*#HurricaneMatthew update: Death toll in Haiti rises to 842, officials say

Brenden Moses ‏@Cyclonebiskit  9 minHá 9 minutosMiami, FL
With 842 fatalities in #Haiti, #Matthew has killed more people than the 2011-15 Atlantic seasons combined (626 deaths).

*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2016 às 18:23)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  3 minHá 3 minutos
HWRF 12z landfalls #Matthew into South Carolina in early morning Saturday 3-AM ... maintains strength as Cat 2+











5 retweets4 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2016 às 18:42)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  2 minHá 2 minutos
Gulf Stream is being affected by Hurricane #Matthew. Before & after surface current view shows wider/fatter hurricane adjusted flow










1 retweet3 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2016 às 20:18)

Angela Fritz &#8207;@angelafritz  19 minHá 19 minutos
*Oh boy... Jacksonville has been breached.*  …


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2016 às 20:34)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  2 minHá 2 minutos
#*HurricaneMatthew** is the longest-lived major hurricane forming after September 25*. More: http://wxch.nl/2dyq7wx





1 retweet3 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2016 às 21:04)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  2 minHá 2 minutos
*FLASH FLOOD EMERGENCY: E. Central Nassau Co. Major storm surge flooding is moving down Egans Creek on Amelia Island.*





2 retweets1 curtiu


----------



## Geopower (7 Out 2016 às 23:39)

Imagens de radar




Fonte:https://portuguese.wunderground.com/US/FL/025.html


----------



## criz0r (8 Out 2016 às 01:36)

Boa noite, as imagens e vídeos deste Furacão desde que iniciou o seu percurso são incríveis, estamos habituados a ver na tv fenómenos destes com alguma frequência mas com as características deste Matthew é algo impressionante. A sua viagem prossegue junto à costa Norte Americana agora em Cat 2 mas com um potencial destrutivo enorme e que o digam as Carolinas do Sul e Norte que esperam um storm surge bastante severo segundo os meteorologistas da NOAA.

Aspecto actual,


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2016 às 03:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2016 às 08:40)

*Angela Taylor WESH* ‏@AngelaWESH  5 hHá 5 horas
*5th person killed in Hurricane #Matthew #Jacksonville*


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2016 às 08:44)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  20 minHá 20 minutos
*An 80 mph gust reported in the last hour in Tybee Island, GA. New record tide level in Ft Pulaski: 12.22 ft MLLW. Beats Hrcn David in 1979*

31 retweets20 curtiram

 The Weather Channel retweetou
*The Lift* ‏@TheLift  2 hHá 2 horas
*Hurricane #Matthew moving ashore in #SouthCarolina #SCWX. Landfall imminent.* @weatherchannel










71 retweets47 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2016 às 12:38)

*Melissa Egan* ‏@MelisEgan  48 minHá 48 minutosAshburn, VA
Downtown Charleston right now. This is on East Bay Street. #HurricaneMatthew #chswx





80 retweets45 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2016 às 13:38)

*The Lift* ‏@TheLift  3 minHá 3 minutos
*The 8am #Matthew update along with a #Tornado watch*. @weatherchannel app





7 retweets4 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2016 às 13:48)

*Já há 6 mortos na Florida.* Ainda não tenho link para postar...


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2016 às 13:53)

Furacão Mathew acaba de sofrer um downgrade para Cat1


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2016 às 18:05)

*Stu Ostro* ‏@StuOstro  15 minHá 15 minutos
#*HurricaneMatthew** inland #flood situation escalating as torrential downpours fall on already-saturated soil, w/much more rain yet to come*






11 retweets3 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2016 às 18:20)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  5 minHá 5 minutos
*Still more than a foot of rain to fall across eastern North Carolina as #Matthew plods along. > 4 trillion gallons*





0 retweet0 curtiu


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2016 às 18:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2016 às 19:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Já há 6 mortos na Florida.* Ainda não tenho link para postar...


*2 mortos em clarkton, NC. Um carro apanhado pelas águas... já são 8 mortos no total.

Edit1: Já são 3 mortos em NC. 9 mortos no total.

Edit2: The Latest on Hurricane Matthew (all times local):

2:50 p.m. (Eastern TIme)

Five new deaths have been reported in the Southeast in the wake of Hurricane Matthew. That brings the death toll in the United States from the storm to nine.

Gov. Pat McCrory said Saturday that the hurricane killed three people in North Carolina.

McCrory said at a press conference that "this is a very, very serious and deadly storm."

In Georgia, Bulloch County deputy coroner Richard Pylant said two people died there. One of the casualties was a man in a wheelchair who died when two trees fell on his home.

Officials have previously reported four deaths in Florida.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2016 às 19:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2016 às 20:23)

*WSOCWeatherConta verificada*‏@WSOCWeather
*A month's worth of rain in 3 hours - and still pouring. Devasting flooding likely unfolding here* #scwx #matthew


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2016 às 21:09)

*142. Dr. Jeff Masters , Director of Meteorology (Admin) *
08:04 PM GMT em 08 de Outubro de 2016
0
+
Modified the blog post to add the new storm tide record for Wilmington:


Three tide gauges with long-term historical records along this stretch of coast set all-time records on Friday or Saturday for their highest water level (also called the storm tide, or the water level measured relative to high tide, MHHW):

*Fort Pulaski, Georgia: 5.06’*
Previous record: 3.40’ during the October 15, 1947 hurricane (records since 1935.)

*Wilmington, NC: 3.49’ *(and still rising as of 4 pm EDT Saturday.) Previous record 3.47’, during Hurricane Hazel on October 15, 1954 (records since 1935.)

*Mayport, FL: 3.28’*
Previous record: 2.47’, during Hurricane Jeanne on September 27, 2004 (records since 1928.)

Jeff Masters
https://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=3473#commenttop


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2016 às 21:17)

*Steve Daniels*‏@DanielsABC11
*Staggering rainfall totals from #HurricaneMatthew. We're having worst flooding since Hurricane Floyd in 1999.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2016 às 23:07)

Philip Klotzbach ‏@philklotzbach 1h1 hour ago Fort Collins, CO
*A brief prelim recap of some of Hurricane #Matthew's meteorological records & other notable facts:*

Hurricane Matthew Records/Notable Facts Recap (through October 8)
*Intensity*
- 80 mph intensification in 24 hours – the 3rd strongest rapid intensification in the
Atlantic on record (trailing Wilma-2005 & Felix-2007).
- 31st Atlantic Category 5 hurricane on record and the 1st since Hurricane Felix
(2007)
- Lowest latitude Atlantic Category 5 hurricane on record
- 6
th lowest MSLP for any Atlantic October on record at 934 mb (trailing Joan,
Opal, Mitch, Wilma & Joaquin). Consistent MLSP records date back to 1979.

*Longevity*
- Longest-lived Category 4-5 hurricane in the eastern Caribbean (<=20°N, 90-
60°W) on record.
- Generated the most Accumulated Cyclone Energy on record for any hurricane in
the eastern Caribbean
- Maintained Category 4-5 hurricane strength for 102 hours in October – the
longest that a hurricane has maintained Category 4-5 strength on record during
October in the Atlantic
- Maintained major hurricane strength for 7.25 days – the longest-lived major
hurricane forming after September 25 on record and longest lasting at any time of
year since Ivan (2004). Tied with Fabian (2003) for 5th longest major hurricane in
satellite era (since 1966)
- Currently ranked 8th for Accumulated Cyclone Energy by an Atlantic hurricane in
the satellite era

*Landfall*
- 1st Category 4 hurricane to make landfall in Haiti since Cleo (1964)
- 1st Category 4 hurricane to make landfall in Cuba since Ike (2008)
- 1st time on record that a major hurricane has made landfall in Haiti, Cuba and
the Bahamas
- 2nd time that a Category 4 hurricane has made landfall in the Bahamas since
1866 (Joaquin-2015 was the other)
- 1
st hurricane to make landfall in South Carolina since Gaston (2004)
- 1
st hurricane to make landfall north of Georgia in October since Hazel (1954)
Note: While Atlantic hurricane records go back to 1851, there are likely
underestimates in storm intensity prior to the satellite era (since 1966) and
especially prior to aircraft reconnaissance (since 1944)


----------



## criz0r (9 Out 2016 às 00:51)

Matthew a fazer uma visita agora à Carolina do Norte,


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2016 às 12:01)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  2 hHá 2 horas
5:20 am:* Matthew has become post-tropical, but still bringing strong winds to eastern North Carolina this morning*.





56 retweets48 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2016 às 12:09)

*Greg Diamond* ‏@gdimeweather  55 minHá 55 minutos
*Record breaking and very serious sound side flooding ongoing in Hatteras Village due to northerly winds from #Matthew* #ncwx





21 retweets17 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2016 às 12:19)

*Já são 15 os mortos só nos Estados Unidos...

Edit: 
Anaridis Rodriguez ‏@Anaridis  43 minHá 43 minutos
At least 15 dead from #Matthew in U.S. 7 in #NC, 3 in #GA, 5 in #FL. 887 water rescues in NC alone. Tx you 1st responders! **@weatherchannel*


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2016 às 17:32)

_POST-TROPICAL CYCLONE MATTHEW DISCUSSION NUMBER 46
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL142016
1100 AM EDT SUN OCT 09 2016

Satellite data and surface observations indicate that a cold
front has wrapped around the southwestern portion of Matthew's
circulation and the post-tropical cyclone is now analyzed as an
extratropical low. Despite the change in the cyclone's structure
over the past 24 hours, Matthew continues to produce an area of very
strong winds to the southwest and west of the center. Sustained
winds of 55 to 60 kt with gusts above hurricane force were reported
at several coastal marine observing stations near the Outer Banks of
North Carolina this morning, and a recent dropsonde from the Global
Hawk unmanned aircraft reported surface winds of 58 kt. Based on
these data, the initial intensity remains 65 kt. The global models
indicate that the post-tropical cyclone will gradually weaken during
the next 24 to 36 hours, and be absorbed by a frontal boundary in
about 48 hours.

Matthew is moving eastward at about 13 kt. The low should continue
moving eastward within the mid-latitude westerly flow during the
next day or so. The NHC forecast track is close to a blend of the
ECMWF, GFS, and UKMET models, and is similar to the previous
advisory.

Strong winds in the Tidewater Region of Virginia are being handled
by non-tropical wind warnings._


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2016 às 21:30)

*Jacob Wycoff* ‏@4cast4you  32 minHá 32 minutos
*Bomb squad called to Folly Beach, SC after #Matthew churns up Civil War era cannon balls.* STORY  http://m.live5news.com/live5news/db/330614/content/5gGDSWiJ… (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: @LisaLive5)





47 retweets26 curtiram


----------



## rokleon (9 Out 2016 às 21:44)

Agora que o Mathew está numa fase pós tropical, podemos acalmar um pouco... Por terras americanas, há que reagir e seguir em frente. Deixo aqui uns links interessantes e informativos:
- Nos EUA, morreram pelo menos 10 pessoas. O National Hurricane Center dos EUA informou que às 5 da manhã ET, o centro do furacão estava a 30 milhas de Cape Hateras (na costa de Carolina do Norte), e havia ventos a 75 mph (120 km/h) - o que quer dizer que é agora de categoria 1: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/10/09/matthew-downgraded-to-post-tropical-cyclone.html
- Um modelo da wunderground prevê a direção a este do furacão e atenuação do mesmo  https://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/atlantic/2016/Hurricane-Matthew
- Os serviços da airbnb (AirBed & Breakfast) oferecem alojamento de graça aos indivíduos deslocados devido ao desastre:  ; https://pt.airbnb.com/disaster-response?af=14383374&c=tw_us_ahlp_cxs ; https://www.wired.com/2016/10/people-displaced-hurricane-matthew-can-stay-free-airbnbs/
- Consequências graves devido à erosão excessiva provocada nas praias e dunas da Florida. Podem ser a longo prazo nalguns casos, sendo mau para aeconomia desse estado: https://www.wired.com/2016/10/hurricane-matthew-aint-helping-floridas-beach-erosion/

EDIT: Um águia macho foi chamado Mathew em honra do furacão. Foi porque, num caso caricato, foi encontrado na grade de um carro nos arredores de JacksonVille,Florida, uma das zonas afetadas pelo furacão Mathew. 
http://edition.cnn.com/2016/10/09/us/florida-bald-eagle-stuck-in-car-grill/index.html


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2016 às 01:27)

Bom portal para se seguir a situação do Haiti.


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2016 às 20:36)

*After Matthew, some second-guess decision to evacuate*

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/c08d...r-matthew-some-second-guess-decision-evacuate


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2016 às 08:58)

*AaliyahBWVUNews*‏@AaliyahBWVUNews
#*HurricaneMatthew** has just reached 28 reported dead across 5 states and over 1mil people out of power.* @WVUNews #wvunews


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2016 às 19:22)

*Venezuela and Cuba Show Solidarity with Haiti After the Hurricane*



> For its part the Venezuelan government has already sent two shipments with humanitarian aid, the first was an airplane with 20 tons of nonperishable food, water, blankets, kitchen utensils, disposable materials, tents, ponchos and medicines.
> 
> On Friday’s night a ship with 700 tons of aid left the Venezuelan coast toward Haiti, the Minister of Foreign Affairs of Venezuela said in an official statement.



http://www.telesurtv.net/english/ne...-Haiti-After-the-Hurricane-20161008-0002.html


----------

